# Ciudadano descubre a policías cometiendo un delito y éstos le provocan para intentar detenerlo



## CARTEROREAL (25 Jul 2022)

Grande el canario!


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (25 Jul 2022)

Grandísimo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!




Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

Diomedes Tidida dijo:


> Grandísimo




Grandísimo tonto, ahora esos polis se la tienen jurada.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (25 Jul 2022)

Es el universo paraLelos de Canarias.


----------



## ourensanoparavercing (25 Jul 2022)

La ignorancia es atrevida.
Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
Esto va a acabar mal.


----------



## sasuke (25 Jul 2022)

Caballero caballero


----------



## Berrón (25 Jul 2022)

Grande el muyayo.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

Tiene pinta de "alguien importante" en el barrio, alguien con el que no se juega.

Y la pasma lo sabe, a cualquiera le hubieran pegado con la porra en la cabeza si hace falta.

Fuertes con el débil, débiles con los fuertes.


----------



## El primo del Adric (25 Jul 2022)

Que asco da el madero con gafas de sol y pelucón. Córtate ese pelo puta maricona que pareces una maruja


----------



## CARTEROREAL (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas por ser "popular".



ya sabemos que a ti te gusta poner el culo,allá tu conciencia,pero no nos obliges a ser como tu a los no nos cabe por el ojete ni el pelo de una gamba y tenemos el sentido del honor intacto.
Si unos quinquis de éstos aparcan su coche en tu casa,no para detener a los delincuentes que infestan tu barrio,sino para estar ociosos viendo el futbol y tragas y agachas la cabeza,te mereces recordar ésta escena cuando unos marrones te estén apuñalando para robarte un euro y la policía se haya ido en dirección contraria.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Jul 2022)

Reflejo de España.

El muyayo un gilipollas integral y los perros y la charocop también.

Por favor que estalle ya la olla


----------



## Poseidón (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Y tiran puertas abajo por la seguridá colectiva! Ahi veo a tres, mientras dos "guardan" el futbol el tercero que busque un sitio donde aparcar el coche como todo ciudadano. Y si quiere sombra que pague el parking.

No me canso de repetirlo, hay que unificar todos los cuerpos dejando solo la guardia civil y militarizar el cuerpo todavia mas.


----------



## Guano For Life (25 Jul 2022)

Caballero caballerooooo

Pero que putísimo asco da esta gente


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Tiene pinta de "alguien importante" en el barrio, alguien con el que no se juega.
> 
> Y la pasma lo sabe, a cualquiera le hubieran pegado con la porra en la cabeza si hace falta.
> 
> Fuertes con el débil, débiles con los fuertes.



Será el tonto del barrio... Porque menudas fantochadas dice.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (25 Jul 2022)

Empiezan aparcando su coche en una propiedad privada,siguen pidiendo la documentación a alguien que no ha cometido ningún delito,se niegan a dar su placa y agarran al canario repetidamente del brazo y con cierta violencia para provocarlo como unos pandilleros.
Que,les reimos las gracias?


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y tiran puertas abajo por la seguridá colectiva! Ahi veo a tres, mientras dos "guardan" el futbol el tercero que busque un sitio donde aparcar el coche como todo ciudadano. Y si quiere sombra que pague el parking.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo, hay que unificar todos los cuerpos dejando solo la guardia civil y militarizar el cuerpo todavia mas.



Eso me recuerda hace unos años cuando fui a ver una corrida de toros.

A la salida vi a unos guardias civiles que llevaban el uniforme algunos descamisados delante del sargento, así de risas.

Me acordé de las historias de mi abuelo que me contaba como en la mili situaciones así te valían un castigo.

No me extraña que casi nadie ya tomé en serio a estos perros y cada día que pasa se tengo menos empatía con ellos


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Jul 2022)

¿Con la de delitos que cometen los cantajuegos con placa y se fija en esa gilipollada?


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

El muyayo tiene toda la puta razón, pero se ha equivocado al decir que el aparcar mal es un delito y en darles el dni, la policía puede proceder a identificarte siempre que haya un motivo, yben esta ocasión no había motivo para identificarlo. Ahora al difundir el vídeo sí que la ha cagado bien gracias a la ley mordaza, y los señores agentes que aparcan donde les sale de los cojones y que tratan de intimidar a un ciudadano se van a ir de rositas.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El muyayo tiene toda la puta razón, pero se ha equivocado al decir que el aparcar mal es un delito y en darles el dni, la policía puede proceder a identificarte siempre que haya un motivo, yben esta ocasión no había motivo para identificarlo. Ahora al difundir el vídeo sí que la ha cagado bien gracias a la ley mordaza, y los señores agentes que aparcan donde les sale de los cojones y que tratan de intimidar a un ciudadano se van a ir de rositas.



Así es, lo única excepción es grabar la voz y solo como prueba en un juicio.

El muyayo no parece tener muchas luces, aunque me da en la nariz que es ese tipo de gente que le da igual que le denuncien.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> ya sabemos que a ti te gusta poner el culo,allá tu conciencia,pero no nos obliges a ser como tu a los no nos cabe por el ojete ni el pelo de una gamba y tenemos el sentido del honor intacto.
> Si unos quinquis de éstos aparcan su coche en tu casa,no para detener a los delincuentes que infestan tu barrio,sino para estar ociosos viendo el futbol y tragas y agachas la cabeza,te mereces recordar ésta escena cuando unos marrones te estén apuñalando para robarte un euro y la policía se haya ido en dirección contraria.




"Ya sabemos", ¿Por quién hablas rata de mierda?, ¿No te atreves a hablar en singular?, ¿pretendes intimidar con esa burda retórica de usar la forma plural?

Habla por tí mismo hijo de puta de mierda, que aquí vamos solos todos.

Por cierto, hazme un resumen de tú rollo de cuñao alcoholizado y demagogo pacomierda, que es muy largo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salsa_rosa (25 Jul 2022)

Policías polis. 

Puto país de merda.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> "Ya sabemos", ¿Por quién hablas rata de mierda?, ¿No te atreves a hablar en singular?
> 
> Por cierto, hazme un resumen de tú rollo de cuñao alcoholizado y demagogo pacomierda, que es muy largo.



Ciñete a la esencia del mensaje y no al abreculismo que es lo de menos y verás que tengo más razón que un santo.


----------



## Escombridos (25 Jul 2022)

Gilipollas ambas partes.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (25 Jul 2022)

Veo mucho lamedor de porras por aquí, gusta jugar con ellas heeee pillines. 
Al menos tiene cojones no como vosotros lamedores de porras y botas


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Será el tonto del barrio... Porque menudas fantochadas dice.



Fantochadas nada, hay que recordar que luego eran esos los que ponías un pie en la acera durante un confinamiento ilegal y o te pegaban con la porra, o te llevaban detenido o te caía una multa del 15. Iban como chacales a por las multas para la productividad.

Pues ahora fuera de mi propiedad, porque es mi propiedad. El chaval lleva toda la razón del mundo, no puedes ir por ahí haciendo lo que te sale del nabo y luego querer que la gente te respete o te haga favores.

Es lógico.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



Son mierdas de uniforme. Mi enhorabuena al ciudadano que no se ha amedrentado ante estos delincuentes.

Que recen esos delincuentes porque sus abusos no provoquen una insurrección de los ciudadanos, y les acabemos dando de ostias hasta en el cielo de la boca. Bastantes vimos ya durante el encarcelamiento masivo Covid.

LIMPIAD LA POLICÍA DE MIERDA COMO LA QUE SALE EN EL VÍDEO!!


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El muyayo tiene toda la puta razón, pero se ha equivocado al decir que el aparcar mal es un delito y en darles el dni, la policía puede proceder a identificarte siempre que haya un motivo, yben esta ocasión no había motivo para identificarlo. Ahora al difundir el vídeo sí que la ha cagado bien gracias a la ley mordaza, y los señores agentes que aparcan donde les sale de los cojones y que tratan de intimidar a un ciudadano se van a ir de rositas.



No había motivo para identificarle, y lo sabe cualquiera


----------



## Alatristeando (25 Jul 2022)

A la hora de pedir destino la nota de corte no les dio para nada que les gustase más... o eso, o están en las islas castigados.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Ciñete a la esencia del mensaje y no al abreculismo que es lo de menos y verás que tengo más razón que un santo.




A cagar a la vía, cuñao de mierda.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (25 Jul 2022)

Subnormal el canario y la canica .creo que aparcaron en esa zona por qué había sombra.mencion especial al poli pequeño con toqueteos y poniéndose los guantes con sus gafitas de sol a lo Chuck norris.


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Jul 2022)

De donde han salido esos liliputienses? O el que graba mide 2,10 que lo dudo o los polis no pasan de metro 65.


----------



## CARTEROREAL (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A cagar a la vía, cuñao de mierda.



Hazme un dibujo, que se te da muy bien.
De todas formas,si fueses anglo tendría un pase,pero siendo español que no entiendas que llevamos el quijotismo en la sangre, tiene delito.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (25 Jul 2022)

Se ha meado encima de todos los pitufos...


----------



## Nagare1999 (25 Jul 2022)

ole su polla


----------



## EL PeRRo. (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A cagar a la vía, cuñao de mierda.



Mariconazo viruelico


----------



## Tupper (25 Jul 2022)

Grande este chico canario, deberia estudiar para abogado y defender a todos los necesitados, que son muchos y cada vez mas.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Grandísimo tonto, ahora esos polis se la tienen jurada.



Y esos polis podrán aparecer en un vertedero el día menos pensado. Y todos sorprendidos.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Tblls (25 Jul 2022)

Con 2 cojones el canario. Si no están haciendo nada urgente que coño hacen aparcando en una zona privada? Qué coño hacen agarrando del brazo a una persona que no ha hecho nada? Y pidiéndole su documentación por la misma razón?

El pitufo y sus guantes me meo


----------



## Azote87 (25 Jul 2022)

Llamas a la local y los multan si o si 

El muyayo muy listo no es pero los caballeros tela con los personajes que hay en el cuerpo


----------



## amputado (25 Jul 2022)

En cuanto pise la cale un cachito y seguro q lleva algo ilegal


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Mentira tras falsedad.

No están "comisionados".

Están "haciendo el caimán".

Se están "escaqueando" porque el "Hotel" está tranquilo y no pasa "comisiones de Servicio".

Vd. creo no sabe cómo funciona internamente un Cuerpo Policial, ni civil ni militar.

Se están escaqueando y punto.

Y el "aprendiz enano de policía" se está buscando un izquierdazo en la mandíbula, tierra forzada al frente, retirada de "la reglamentaria" de la funda, engrilletado rápido y ante sus atónitos compañeros.

Cuidado... No sabemos con quién interactuamos mientras nos ponemos los guantes anti-corte.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y tiran puertas abajo por la seguridá colectiva! Ahi veo a tres, mientras dos "guardan" el futbol el tercero que busque un sitio donde aparcar el coche como todo ciudadano. Y si quiere sombra que pague el parking.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo, hay que unificar todos los cuerpos dejando solo la guardia civil y militarizar el cuerpo todavia mas.



Aunque todos los progres-woke-waka-waka aullen de rabia.

Eso no pasaba con "los grises".

Comenzando porque no se ponían guantes, pasando porque no había "enanas menstruadoras" y finalizando porque sabían "escaquearse" como se aprende en un cuartel: discretamente y sin hacerse el chulo-maricón-marlaskoso.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Jul 2022)

Ninguna empatia hacia los mierdas de los maderos.
Son canis que no podian hacer otro trabajo sino este, o acabar en el trullo. Comparten el mismo componiente social que los del trullo: lumpen o canis semianalfabetos.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Será el tonto del barrio... Porque menudas fantochadas dice.



No dice ninguna fantochada.

¿Están comisionados para evitar un delito / detener a un delincuente?

NO 

Se están tocando los mini-huevos ciclados aparcando donde les parece 

Tenían que bajar los vecinos con bidones de gasolina y prenderle fuego al "Z". 

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Lain Coubert (25 Jul 2022)

La canicía siempre al servicio de sus propios intereses.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Empiezan aparcando su coche en una propiedad privada,siguen pidiendo la documentación a alguien que no ha cometido ningún delito,se niegan a dar su placa y agarran al canario repetidamente del brazo y con cierta violencia para provocarlo como unos pandilleros.
> Que,les reimos las gracias?



No se dice "número de placa".

Se dice "número de tarjeta profesional".

Importante aprender esos conceptos. Caso contrario el "enano gafoso" cree que está ante alguien que no tiene idea y de quién abusar.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Exacto,el tío es un subnormal de cuidado,típico ocioso que se dedica a tocar los huevos a todos, eso sí el poli de las gafas y pelazo de los 80 también parece sacado de una peli casposa.
Realmente no están mal aparcados simplemente lo han puesto a la sombra en un sitio que no dificulte la circulación y ya está.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso me recuerda hace unos años cuando fui a ver una corrida de toros.
> 
> A la salida vi a unos guardias civiles que llevaban el uniforme algunos descamisados delante del sargento, así de risas.
> 
> ...



Pues se acerca silenciosamente y pregunta:

"Buenas tardes, ¿Quién está al mando, por favor?"

Cuando te dirijan al cabo

"Buenas tardes. Me llamo xxxxx. ¿Por qué está falta de Policía? Ordene la correcta uniformidad o avisaré al Oficial de Guardia. Gracias y buen Servicio"

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

Pues me caen bien los canarios oyes 

ACAB ACAB ACAB ACAB ACAB ACAB ACAB ACAB


----------



## egolatra (25 Jul 2022)

La mejor la charo, que se lleva calentito un buen sueldo sin hacer nada.


----------



## Vulcan86 (25 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Exacto,el tío es un subnormal de cuidado,típico ocioso que se dedica a tocar los huevos a todos, eso sí el poli de las gafas y pelazo de los 80 también parece sacado de una peli casposa.
> Realmente no están mal aparcados simplemente lo han puesto a la sombra en un sitio que no dificulte la circulación y ya está.



Y si alguien de ese portal tiene que ser rescatado por la ambulancia o los bomberos ,que se joda


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

Sí.
Prevaricación Administrativa, en grado de Tentativa.

Si le apoyan "los compis" se puede solicitar a Fiscalía valorar si es compatible con "Organización Criminal".

Solicitar Medidas Cautelares (a fin de conjurar el riesgo de Reiteración Delictiva y de Coacción a Testigos/Destrucción de Pruebas) consistentes en su ingreso, con carácter excepcional, y de manera comunicada y sin Fianza, en Centro Penitenciario).

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> ya sabemos que a ti te gusta poner el culo,allá tu conciencia,pero no nos obliges a ser como tu a los no nos cabe por el ojete ni el pelo de una gamba y tenemos el sentido del honor intacto.
> Si unos quinquis de éstos aparcan su coche en tu casa,no para detener a los delincuentes que infestan tu barrio,sino para estar ociosos viendo el futbol y tragas y agachas la cabeza,te mereces recordar ésta escena cuando unos marrones te estén apuñalando para robarte un euro y la policía se haya ido en dirección contraria.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## skinnyemail (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Si no has cometido un delito , o no hay indicio de ello, no tienes que dar el DNI. No puedes solo por ser Policía ir pidiendo DNI como si nada.
Les jode que les han pillado delinquiendo y hay que asustar. Si les ha dado un DNI bueno lo pueden comprobar. Entiendo que tiene que pedir el nombre para ver si coincide con el nº que ha dado.
Lo que pasa es que a la sombrita el coche está bien y luego toca patrullar. Lo veo constantemente. Aparcan en pasos de cebra para ir a comprar agua y se tiran 20 minutos o para comer y aparcan en aceras que llegas a sitios y piensas '' que ha pasado'' y están en el bar paco comiendo.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (25 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Son canis que no podian hacer otro trabajo sino este, o acabar en el trullo. Comparten el mismo componiente social que los de trullo: lumpen o canis semianalfabetos.



Algunos hasta hacen horas extras gratis:









La trama de los policías convertidos en ladrones: Whatsapps que revelan cómo robaban en casa de las víctimas


Este lunes ha empezado el juicio contra dos policías nacionales de Denia (Alicante) acusados de robar en casa de víctimas que ya habían sido asaltadas anteriormente.




elcaso.elnacional.cat













«Te puedo decir hasta su talla de sujetador» o «He roto yo el retrovisor», frases de los policías juzgados de Dénia según la investigación


El personal de Asuntos Internos revela en el juicio los mensajes que se cruzaron los dos agentes acusados de robar en casas ya asaltadas, agravar accidentes de tráfico para defraudar el seguro o revelar datos de la base policial.




lamarinaplaza.com





Por cierto el juicio fué en enero de éste año y no encuentro la sentencia por ningún lado.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El muyayo tiene toda la puta razón, pero se ha equivocado al decir que el aparcar mal es un delito y en darles el dni, la policía puede proceder a identificarte siempre que haya un motivo, yben esta ocasión no había motivo para identificarlo. Ahora al difundir el vídeo sí que la ha cagado bien gracias a la ley mordaza, y los señores agentes que aparcan donde les sale de los cojones y que tratan de intimidar a un ciudadano se van a ir de rositas.



No.

¡Y no!

Se puede solicitar la identificación si se está cometiendo un Delito.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No había motivo para identificarle, y lo sabe cualquiera



Exacto.

El cocainómano que le tocaba repetidamente el antebrazo está "marcado" para siempre en esa Unidad.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Hazme un dibujo, que se te da muy bien.
> De todas formas,si fueses anglo tendría un pase,pero siendo español que no entiendas que llevamos el quijotismo en la sangre, tiene delito.




Eres un chalao ocioso buscabroncas, como el del vídeo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (25 Jul 2022)

1º.- La Justicia en España es "Rogada".

2⁰.- Tal y como el Fiscal de Sala pide, Vd. haga lo mismo.

3⁰.- Yo he visto, en la Ciudad de la Justicia de Zaragoza a una Magistrado (acabado en "o", que no es un hada madrin"A") poner orden en Sala y echar a Testigos citados por estar "como en un mercadillo hablando".

Si pilla al Juez o Magistrado en funciones de Guardia ese día "mosqueado" esos 4 ineptos con uniforme se "comen chabolo en Módulo de Refugiados" 4 semanitas.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## |||||||| (25 Jul 2022)

joder, cómo acabó el niño del colacao


----------



## mxmanu (25 Jul 2022)

Grande el canario joder!!

Canis y acomplejados metidos a maderos de mierda para subir su ego. Chulos de mierda que sin uniforme y a solas llorarían mientras se mean en los pantalones.


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Jul 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Algunos hasta hacen horas extras gratis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Han sido protegidos por los suyos, fijo.
Tienen una mafia bien montada que tapa las fechorias que cometen.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (25 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor del vidrio, el madero con la fregona como tupé.


----------



## Yomimo (25 Jul 2022)

Menudo gilipoyas.


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Jul 2022)

Voy con el flaco.

Follamaderos hijosdeputas todos.


----------



## notengodeudas (25 Jul 2022)

Pues si no les pixela la cara...


----------



## Josant2022 (25 Jul 2022)

Vaya hombre le estaban jodiendo la venta de droga al muyayo toxicómano de los pisos sociales por ir a un partido de fútbol a que los simpáticos vecinos no apedreen a nadie


----------



## Ironlord (25 Jul 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Que asco da el madero con gafas de sol y pelucón. Córtate ese pelo puta maricona que pareces una maruja



Se le habrá pegado el pelofrito de su compa de central Charo.


----------



## Furymundo (25 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Sí.
> Prevaricación Administrativa, en grado de Tentativa.
> 
> Si le apoyan "los compis" se puede solicitar a Fiscalía valorar si es compatible con "Organización Criminal".
> ...



te recuerdo que estan en HEZPAÑA.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (25 Jul 2022)

Pues el muyayo tiene razón, la poli no puede entrar ni aparcar en un recinto privado a no ser que se esté cometiendo un delito, además el comportamiento que tienen de pandilleros es para su expulsión inmediata del cuerpo.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Jul 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Y si alguien de ese portal tiene que ser rescatado por la ambulancia o los bomberos ,que se joda



Vamos a ver en ese caso los polis están a 10 segundos del coche.
No rasqueis donde no hay.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> No.
> 
> ¡Y no!
> 
> ...



¿Qué parte de que ahí no había ningún delito por parte del muyayo o la policía no entiendes?

Ni aparcar mal es delito ni decirles que han aparcado mal lo es, la policía no puede pedirte que te identifiques sin causa.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Desobediencia de manual, ha tenido suerte de que no querían salir tarde y lo han dejado en la calle. Aún así por subirlo el atontao se va a comer una multita rica por la 4/15 y los que le aplaudís acabaréis algún día igual y luego lloraréis.


----------



## Lord Jim (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Esos hijos de puta aparcan en propiedad privada porque no quieren dejar al sol el coche, estaría justificado si tienen una intervención urgente cerca de ahí y no se van a poner a buscar sitio. 

4 mierdas con placa cobrando 2.000€/mes por ver el fútbol y chuleando a los remeros.


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

Está el ambiente calentito, hace falta una chispa en el motor del falcón del viruelo, para que estalle todo.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Esta es la poli que perseguía a gente por salir de sus casas, por no ponerse un trapo en la boca o pretendian meterse en domicilios privados. Bien por el chico, en este hilo saldrán los típicos follapolicias que en vez de avergonzarse de ciertas actuaciones siempre los justificaran. NUNCA LO OLVIDAREMOS.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Desobediencia de manual, ha tenido suerte de que no querían salir tarde y lo han dejado en la calle. Aún así por subirlo el atontao se va a comer una multita rica por la 4/15 y los que le aplaudís acabaréis algún día igual y luego lloraréis.



Ok funcionario.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

Llega a haber algo que explote dentro la mochila y se le afeita el otro lao de almendra a la Charo ipso facto


----------



## uberales (25 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> No dice ninguna fantochada.
> 
> ¿Están comisionados para evitar un delito / detener a un delincuente?
> 
> ...



¿Me puedes decir qué delito es ese? Al máximo eso es una falta. Y si están en comisión para proteger ese partido ni lo hay. Así que muy probablemente es una fantochada del listo del barrio.


----------



## petro6 (25 Jul 2022)

Las perracas guardianas del sistema.


----------



## drogasentuano (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



Te ponen los uniformes, no?

Bien bravo que te pones en contra de los langostos, por ejemplo, por usar su derecho legítimo a ponerle el precio que le salga de los huevos a sus viviendas. Sin embargo, este ciudadano del vídeo sacándole los colores a 4 palurdos con placa está "haciendo el tonto" y lo tildas de populista y blablabla de Twitter. 

"Una nimiedad", que 4 palurdos con placa suban el coche al puto medio de una acera para ver un partido.

Esos mismos que cometen esa "nimiedad" son los mismos que después te detienen, ven que eres maricón, y te pegan dos guantazos a ver si se te pasa la tontería de chupar pollas, por ejemplo.

La de tonterías que hay que leer.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Ok funcionario.



Repite la jugada si te parece que el tirao del vídeo tiene razón y nos cuentas qué tal acabas, subnormal.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 Jul 2022)

Pero que coño hablais, ese drogata gorrilla de mierda va activamente a provocar a los policias y si te dan un par de ostias por parte mia los felicitaria. Que la policia comete muchas injusticias no tengo ninguna duda, pero otra cosa es que un puto nini les vaya a vacilar en toda la puta cara.
Aparcar el coche donde lo hacen no es ningun delito pedazo borrego.
Si son autoridad por lo menos respeta, otra cosa es que ellos vayan a tocarte los guevos a ti porque les da la gana. Una vez se llevaron a un amigo mio detenido por una gilipollez sin haberse puesto chulo como el del video.
No acostumbro a defender a la policia pero es que esto es buscar jaleo intencionadamente por parte de un nini drogata chulo parasito y aburrido de no hacer nada.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Empiezan aparcando su coche en una propiedad privada,siguen pidiendo la documentación a alguien que no ha cometido ningún delito,se niegan a dar su placa y agarran al canario repetidamente del brazo y con cierta violencia para provocarlo como unos pandilleros.
> Que,les reimos las gracias?



¿Y que tal si pruebas a pedirles educadamente que aparquen en otro sitio porque en ese sitio molesta? ¿Tu tambien quieres que te traten de manera educada, verdad?


----------



## Saco de papas (25 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Pero que coño hablais, ese drogata gorrilla de mierda va activamente a provocar a los policias y si te dan un par de ostias por parte mia los felicitaria. Que la policia comete muchas injusticias no tengo ninguna duda, pero otra cosa es que un puto nini les vaya a vacilar en toda la puta cara.
> Aparcar el coche donde lo hacen no es ningun delito pedazo borrego.
> Si son autoridad por lo menos respeta, otra cosa es que ellos vayan a tocarte los guevos a ti porque les da la gana. Una vez se llevaron a un amigo mio detenido por una gilipollez sin haberse puesto chulo como el del video.
> No acostumbro a defender a la policia pero es que esto es *buscar jaleo intencionadamente* por parte de un nini drogata chulo parasito y aburrido de no hacer nada.



Eso no lo sabes.

Lo mismo tampoco ha subido ese video, lo publicó en privado y alguien lo ha difundido.

O lo mismo tienen pasta y se la pela automáticamente la multa con tal de denunciar esa situación de la que todo el edificio está cansado.

Por cierto, seguramente eso sea un acceso de bomberos, está prohibido aparcar bajo ninguna circurstancia tengo entendido.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Desobediencia de manual, ha tenido suerte de que no querían salir tarde y lo han dejado en la calle. Aún así por subirlo el atontao se va a comer una multita rica por la 4/15 y los que le aplaudís acabaréis algún día igual y luego lloraréis.




Dónde ves tú la desobediencia?


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Dónde ves tú la desobediencia?



En la negativa reiterada a identificarse, ya que estaban habilitados a identificarlo desde el momento en que empieza a grabarles con ganas de tocar los huevos. Si dispone de DNI tiene obligación de entregarlo a requerimiento de la autoridad y permitir que lo cojan para hacer las comprobaciones necesarias para verificar su autenticidad. Y si no lo lleva encima y se identifica de palabra, tendría que darles todos los datos de su DNI para que comprobar que coinciden con los de su base de datos y no les está soltando una milonga. Viene todo en la Ley Orgánica 4/2015, los agentes no cometen ninguna ilegalidad y con todo lo represora que es la policía, al mongolo este lo dejan suelto cuando tenía que haberse pasado unas horitas pensando en el calabozo. Dejad de poner en un altar a cualquier gandalla que vacile a un policía, que dais pena.


----------



## secuestrado (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Los policias han aparcado el coche a la sombrita debajo de un soportal en una zona que ni es para aparcar ni es publica. Otra cosa es que eso sea un delito.

Tiene pinta de que no es la primera vez que toman ese soportal como su aparcamiento particular.

Lo que le dice a la Policía, con mayor o menor acierto, es comprensible porque parece que pueden hacer lo que les sale del rabo y si les dices algo, cuidao que yo soy pretoriano y te llevo al calabozo. Estoy seguro de que si vas de buenas a decirles que saquen el coche se ponen igualmente chulos y el resultado hubiera sido el mismo.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

El de las gafas de sol lo tiene todo: bajo, chulo, retrasado... Cada día tengo más claro que los psicotécnicos de la policía nacional sirven para que sólo admitan a los que suspenden, porque no es normal la cantidad de vagos y tontos que entran ahí.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Empiezan aparcando su coche en una propiedad privada,siguen pidiendo la documentación a alguien que no ha cometido ningún delito,se niegan a dar su placa y agarran al canario repetidamente del brazo y con cierta violencia para provocarlo como unos pandilleros.
> Que,les reimos las gracias?



Es que lo de agarrarlo, no sé a qué viene.
Si no vas a poder detener a alguien porque nada hizo, ¿a qué viene agarrarlo repetidamente, molestándolo y cabreándolo?


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



¿Cuáles son esas falacias? Y por cierto, ese "dónde" no lleva tilde, te lo digo por eso que comentas de que "la ignorancia es atrevida".


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> En la negativa reiterada a identificarse, ya que estaban habilitados a identificarlo desde el momento en que empieza a grabarles con ganas de tocar los huevos. Si dispone de DNI tiene obligación de entregarlo a requerimiento de la autoridad y permitir que lo cojan para hacer las comprobaciones necesarias para verificar su autenticidad. Y si no lo lleva encima y se identifica de palabra, tendría que darles todos los datos de su DNI para que comprobar que coinciden con los de su base de datos y no les está soltando una milonga. Viene todo en la Ley Orgánica 4/2015, los agentes no cometen ninguna ilegalidad y con todo lo represora que es la policía, al mongolo este lo dejan suelto cuando tenía que haberse pasado unas horitas pensando en el calabozo. Dejad de poner en un altar a cualquier gandalla que vacile a un policía, que dais pena.



No es por defender al muayayo pero, si no me equivoco, les da su DNI a viva voz.

La actitud del muyayo podrá ser la que quiera, pero la prepotencia y la actitud chulesca y de matoncillo que muestra el policía, no creo que sea ningún ejemplo a seguir y más viniendo de una figura y "servidor" público.

El muyayo podrá ser todo lo subnormal que quiera, porque está en su libertad individual de serlo; pero el sueldo del policía sale de nuestros impuestos y debería ser un poco más ejemplar en su trabajo, quedando todavía como más subnormalazo y chulo putas que el joven que, en principio, no está cometiendo ningún delito, excepto llamarles la atención porque han aparcado en una zona privada. Si ha cometido un delito al colgar el vídeo en internet, éste ha sido posterior a los hechos, no previo.

Por subnormales, prepotentes, vacilones, chulo putas, sentirse impunes y estar por encima del bien y del mal, como se ha mostrado el policía de las gafitas de sol con su actitud de mierda, quizás el concepto que se tiene de la policía es el que es, y no es el de figura protectora y que salvaguarda el bienestar y los derechos del ciudadano, precisamente.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es que lo de agarrarlo, no sé a qué viene.
> Si no vas a poder detener a alguien porque nada hizo, ¿a qué viene agarrarlo repetidamente, molestándolo y enervándolo?



Los macarras son mucho de amenazar e ir agarrando. El problema es cuando eres más un mierda que un macarra, que entonces cuando te ponen en su sitio y te recuerdan las leyes que deberías saberte como el Padrenuestro, te la tienes que envainar y quedar como el gilipollas y pobre hombre que eres.


----------



## Marvelita (25 Jul 2022)

- El chaval tiene razón porque el coche esta aparcado en una propiedad privada. Si, ademas, es su propiedad privada esta en su derecho en pedir que saquen el coche y se busquen otro sitio.
- El chaval no tiene razón cuando dice que no tiene obligación de darles el dni, el documento se entiende; precisamente a la policia si hay que darselo.
- El chaval tiene razón al pedir el numero de placa tras identificarse, cosa que los policías no han hecho o no sale.
- Los policías no se pueden llevar al chaval porque no ha cometido ningun delito, si se lo llevan porque si o para identificarle en comisaria los policias se meten en un lio (aparte de que pierden tiempo) y, ademas, le tienen que devolver a su casa.
- El chaval hace bien en grabar(se). Esto hay que hacerlo y subirlo a la nube por si al policia le da por pisotearlo o algo asi (destruir pruebas).
- El chaval no debio subir a las redes sociales el video.
- El policia de las gafas el un chulo.

Al final esto se queda en nada porque se comenten muchos delitos en menos de 5 minutos.

El problema de los cuerpos de seguridad del estado es que hay academias que te enseñan /entrenan a pasar las opos, luego no entran los mas aptos si no tambien los que mas estudian y mejor saben fingir (mentir).


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!




Harto ya de esta escoria liliputiense, y la charivaga ahí apartada viéndolas venir.

Si ellos no se identifican tu tampoco te tienes por que identificar, ni siquiera verbalmente como hace el tío, ellos pueden ser delincuentes disfrazados (hablo de la otra delincuencia, la no legalizada), esto ya ha pasado varias veces. Por otro lado dejar el coche en un aparcamiento privado sino es por causa de fuerza mayor es una infracción leve, no es un delito.

El enano se pone a tiro de que lo deje K.O de un derechazo.


Peor lo mejor de todo son los agentes municipales de regulación del tráfico y ordenanzas del ay-untamiento, disfrazados de policía sin ser más que seguritas de mierda del ay-untamiento de turno sin prácticamente competencias más allá de la regulación del tráfico, las ordenanzas municipales y boberías de esas.


LA POLICÍA LOCAL Y SUS LIMITACIONES


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Una de las imagenes mas patéticas que he visto del sicariado politico es una grabación donde uno que paseaba por la calle mayor de Madrid estaba grabando la calle, y se para una furgo de la policia y sale uno de ellos como si fuera un perro de presa conforme baja va y le arrea al paseante con la porra (¿esta gente va pasada de coca o qué?), el muchacho alucinando y naturalmente recriminandolo, el perro de presa iba a una de las concentraciones que se realizaban por parte de los "negacionistas" en SU DERECHO A REUNIRSE en la plaza mayor, a ver si encuentro el vídeo, tengo una carpeta llamada PP (Policia patética) donde concentro todos los abusos realizados por esto innombrables durante la plandemia, en las academias de policia falta una asignatura llamada RESPETO AL CIUDADANO, porque estos les ponen uniforme y ya creen que tienen patente de corso para abusar de cualquiera, y no, así no.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> No es por defender al muayayo pero, si no me equivoco, les da su DNI a viva voz.
> 
> La actitud del muyayo podrá ser la que quiera, pero la prepotencia y la actitud chulesca y de matoncillo que muestra el policía, no creo que sea ningún ejemplo a seguir y más viniendo de una figura y "servidor" público.
> 
> ...



¿Chulería por qué? ¿Por llevar gafas cuando hace sol? ¿Por ponerse los guantes de protección ppr si tiene que cachearlo? ¿Porque lleva el uniforme? ¿Porque HACE SU PUTO TRABAJO e impide al retrasadito que abandone el lugar sin identificarse?
Si el muyayo elige ser subnormal delante de la policía que se atenga a las consecuencias. De primeras ya le podían meter una falta de respeto a la autoridad por grabar un vídeo acusándolos de dejación de funciones, y encima lo remata grabándose cometiendo un delito de desobediencia, otro de calumnias y otra falta de la 4/15 por publicar el vídeo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Jul 2022)

Patillas bien perfiladas. Un krak.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> En la negativa reiterada a identificarse, ya que estaban habilitados a identificarlo desde el momento en que empieza a grabarles con ganas de tocar los huevos. Si dispone de DNI tiene obligación de entregarlo a requerimiento de la autoridad y permitir que lo cojan para hacer las comprobaciones necesarias para verificar su autenticidad. Y si no lo lleva encima y se identifica de palabra, tendría que darles todos los datos de su DNI para que comprobar que coinciden con los de su base de datos y no les está soltando una milonga. Viene todo en la Ley Orgánica 4/2015, los agentes no cometen ninguna ilegalidad y con todo lo represora que es la policía, al mongolo este lo dejan suelto cuando tenía que haberse pasado unas horitas pensando en el calabozo. Dejad de poner en un altar a cualquier gandalla que vacile a un policía, que dais pena.




No, no tiene por que identificarse si ellos no se identifican, como dije en el comentario anterior pueden ser delincuentes disfrazados (hablo de la otra delincuencia, la no legalizada aún) u otro funcionario que ha cogido ese uniforme y actúa usurpando funciones públicas, ambas cosas han sucedido en más de una ocasión.


Por otro lado con el nº del dni, que insisto no tiene por que darlo si ellos se niegan a identificarse en la forma y manera reglamentaria, ya queda plenamente identificado, no creo que haya ninguna otra persona con el mismo número, y si la hubiera sería un error que no es su culpa.


*La Fiscalía denuncia al alcalde por usurpar funciones de la Policía Local.*

La Fiscalía denuncia al alcalde por usurpar funciones de la Policía Local


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> ¿Chulería por qué? ¿Por llevar gafas cuando hace sol? ¿Por ponerse los guantes de protección ppr si tiene que cachearlo? ¿Porque lleva el uniforme? ¿Porque HACE SU PUTO TRABAJO e impide al retrasadito que abandone el lugar sin identificarse?
> Si el muyayo elige ser subnormal delante de la policía que se atenga a las consecuencias. De primeras ya le podían meter una falta de respeto a la autoridad por grabar un vídeo acusándolos de dejación de funciones, y encima lo remata grabándose cometiendo un delito de desobediencia, otro de calumnias y otra falta de la 4/15 por publicar el vídeo.



¿Y dónde están las calumnias?


----------



## Lian (25 Jul 2022)

Está fuera de contexto porque no se sabe si los policías están ahí para que no haya follones, porque ya ha habido o porque están observando algo o a alguien, en cualquier caso no lo sabemos. Y luego ya delito aparcar en una zona privada como dice el… pues tampoco, sería multa en todo caso, y aún así es zona común de la comunidad de vecinos, no privada. 

hay gente que se busca los problemas adrede con tal de tener su minuto de gloria en Twitter.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Jul 2022)

Este país tiene un grave problema con sus Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad, en especial con la Policía, sea Nacional, Autonómica o Local.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y dónde están las calumnias?



Acusarles de dejación de funciones.



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> No, no tiene por que identificarse si ellos no se identifican, como dije en el comentario anterior pueden ser delincuentes disfrazados (hablo de la otra delincuencia, la no legalizada aún) u otro funcionario que ha cogido ese uniforme y actúa usurpando funciones públicas, ambas cosas han sucedido en más de una ocasión.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado con el nº del dni, que insisto no tiene por que darlo si ellos se niegan a identificarse en la forma y manera reglamentaria, ya queda plenamente identificado, no creo que haya ninguna otra persona con el mismo número, y si la hubiera sería un error que no es su culpa.
> ...



Tu novio tenía bastante claro de primeras que era la policía nacional cuando empezó a grabar diciendo que la puta policía hace lo que le sale de los huevos. Además tu planteamiento es una gilipollez grotesca, ningún juez te va a comprar que dos funcionarios uniformados con un vehículo rotulado y con su puente de luces puedan confundirse con un par de mangantes estafadores, pero es que aunque seas así de tonto, si tú no puedes distinguir un uniforme real de uno falso, mucho menos vas a saber si el carnet profesional que te diga es verdadero. Y no, tú tendrás el derecho a exigir que se identifiquen solo después de que te hayan filiado, y aunque no lo hagan, la actuación y sus números de carnet quedarán plasmados en un parte y diligencias policiales que podrías solicitar en cualquier momento si realmente se vulneraran tus derechos para saber quién te identifica. Sois unos zotes y no tenéis ni puta idea, luego no os sorprendáis cuando acabéis chupando barrotes.


----------



## Terminus (25 Jul 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Que asco da el madero con gafas de sol y pelucón. Córtate ese pelo puta maricona que pareces una maruja



Comentario de CALVO


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Este país tiene un grave problema con sus Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad, en especial con la Policía, sea Nacional, Autonómica o Local.




El problema es que delinquen día si día también y están protegidos por otros delincuentes que están en los juzgados, y están al servicio de la subversión que ha traído la revolución bolivariana de 1978.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> ¿Chulería por qué?



Básicamente por actuar como un chulo putas de metro sesenta y cinco que no tiene ni media ostia y que todo lo subidito que se pone lo hace porque se siente impune porque está acostumbrado a que no le chiste ni media ningún ciudadano español honrado, que es el público objetivo con el que se ceba, por llevar placa y uniforme.

Me gustaría ver qué hubiera pasado si, en vez del muyayo con pinta de fumeta, hubiera sido un amego descamisado, con un pincho en la mano, corriendo detrás suya, mientras rompe todos los records de velocidad en carrera sobre asfalto y se caga las patas abajo, pidiendo refuerzos por el walkie.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jul 2022)

La chulería fascista de la policía local (paletos con ínfulas) da para estudio sociológico.


----------



## Silver_Surfer (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.





No es. ninguna gilipollada, si cualquier ciudadano deja el coche ahí lo crujen

Ellos deberían dar ejemplo


----------



## John Connor (25 Jul 2022)

Los caballero caballero se han ganado a pulso ser uno de los colectivos más odiados después del tema de cobric19.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Acusarles de dejación de funciones.
> 
> 
> Tu novio tenía bastante claro de primeras que era la policía nacional cuando empezó a grabar diciendo que la puta policía hace lo que le sale de los huevos. Además tu planteamiento es una gilipollez grotesca, ningún juez te va a comprar que dos funcionarios uniformados con un vehículo rotulado y con su puente de luces puedan confundirse con un par de mangantes estafadores, pero es que aunque seas así de tonto, si tú no puedes distinguir un uniforme real de uno falso, mucho menos vas a saber si el carnet profesional que te diga es verdadero. Y no, tú tendrás el derecho a exigir que se identifiquen solo después de que te hayan filiado, y aunque no lo hagan, la actuación y sus números de carnet quedarán plasmados en un parte y diligencias policiales que podrías solicitar en cualquier momento si realmente se vulneraran tus derechos para saber quién te identifica. Sois unos zotes y no tenéis ni puta idea, luego no os sorprendáis cuando acabéis chupando barrotes.




El de Sevilla también iba con un uniforme reglamentario y en un coche rotulado y resulta que no era policía, ejem, agente de regulación del tráfico y ordenanzas municipales. Si tengo dudas de su identidad debo poder identificarlo antes de que haga nada, después ya puede ser demasiado tarde.


La Fiscalía denuncia al alcalde por usurpar funciones de la Policía Local




También los de Mijas llevaban uniformes de policía y resulta que eran delincuentes de la delincuencia aún no legalizada.


*Seis asaltantes disfrazados de policías maniatan a una familia para robar en una mansión de Mijas.*


Seis asaltantes disfrazados de policías maniatan a una familia para robar en una mansión de Mijas


Insisto, no tengo por que dar nada por hecho, tienen obligación de identificarse al primer requerimiento, yo en cambio no tengo obligación de llevar el dni encima, si de identificarme si soy requerido y ellos también lo hacen si son requeridos.



Por cierto, esta escoria inmunda cada día se supera, todos los putos días de mierda salen casos aislados como este. Y esto lo digo yo que uno de mis abuelos era guardia civil y el otro era policía portuaria (entonces guardamuelles), pero esto que tenemos hoy es una auténtica lacra y si todavía está esta chusma en las calles es porque somos unos cobardes.

Seis policías de Sevilla, a juicio por el robo en una tienda a pesar de la oposición de la fiscal


----------



## el ganador (25 Jul 2022)

Más rápido en pedir la documentación que Billy el niño, al loro.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (25 Jul 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La chulería fascista de la policía local (paletos con ínfulas) da para estudio sociológico.



Menuda paciencia tienen esos policias del video, en Estados Unidos democrata al de los tatuajes se lo habrian llevado a la recicladora a sacarle los kilos de plomo que le habrian metido antes en la cabeza.


----------



## Skywalker22 (25 Jul 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Los caballero caballero se han ganado a pulso ser uno de los colectivos más odiados después del tema de cobric19.



Antes, ya había colectivos muy quemados con ellos. Sobre todo el gremio de los abogados.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

En el Vara en Burgos todas las mañanas hay varios coches y motos de la nacional aparcados encima de la puta acera mientras desayunan con toda la pachorra del mundo. Pero como son los sheriffs...


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Menuda paciencia tienen esos policias del video, en Estados Unidos democrata al de los tatuajes se lo habrian llevado a la recicladora a sacarle los kilos de plomo que le habrian metido antes en la cabeza.



Lo que es hablar sin tener ni puta idea... En Estados Unidos pobre del policía al que le pidan que se identifique y no lo haga. Y paciencia, ninguna, lo que pasa es que, por muy borregos que sean, se dan cuenta que están metiendo la pata y encima están siendo grabados, así que se tienen que achantar.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Lo que es hablar sin tener ni puta idea... En Estados Unidos pobre del policía al que le pidan que se identifique y no lo haga.




Se va a la puta calle ispo facto, allí la policía recibe un sueldo público pero no son funcionarios, a la primera jilipollez se van a la calle.


----------



## germano89 (25 Jul 2022)

grande! necesitamos mas gente así


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Jul 2022)

Lo de los polis no es delito, es una simple infracción.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La chulería fascista de la policía local (paletos con ínfulas) da para estudio sociológico.




Los alguaciles esos de festejos tienen un campo de estudio aparte, los de este caso son nacionales. No es cuestión de fascismo sino de totalitarismo.


----------



## Aeneas (25 Jul 2022)

No seré yo quien defienda a los caballeros, pero en este caso creo que pueden hacerlo con el carnet btp, igual que las ambulancias. Corregidme si me equivoco.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda a los caballeros, pero en este caso creo que pueden hacerlo con el carnet btp, igual que las ambulancias. Corregidme si me equivoco.



Pero qué tendrá que ver el carnet... Por tener puede tener el carnet btp, el de Amigos del Museo del Prado y el de socio del Real Betis Balompié, pero un coche de la policía, igual que una ambulancia o un camión de bomberos, no tiene ningún tipo de privilegio si no está en un servicio urgente, debiendo obedecer las leyes de tráfico y las ordenanzas municipales igual que si fuera el coche de un particular.


----------



## Passenger (25 Jul 2022)

El canijo de la peluca debe ser el alma mater en las comidas de empresa de su maderería


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

las venganzas se sirven frías .

El tío quedará marcado . Ya se podrá portar como un ciudadano ejemplar el resto de su vida que no le van a pasar por alto ni aparcar en doble fila medio minuto.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Vas a aparcar en mi casa para hacer tu trabajo. Algo más?


----------



## Aeneas (25 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pero qué tendrá que ver el carnet... Por tener puede tener el carnet btp, el de Amigos del Museo del Prado y el de socio del Real Betis Balompié, pero un coche de la policía, igual que una ambulancia o un camión de bomberos, no tiene ningún tipo de privilegio si no está en un servicio urgente, debiendo obedecer las leyes de tráfico y las ordenanzas municipales igual que si fuera el coche de un particular.



Esa es la cosa. En teoría sólo cuando es una urgencia. no? Y lo del carnet lo digo porque, si no lo han cambiado, todos los policías, anbulancieros y taxistas deben tenerlo pero es verdad que se lo puede sacar cualquiera. Antes, si no lo han cambiado se conseguía con un examen chorra.


----------



## Tanchus (25 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las venganzas se sirven frías .
> 
> El tío quedará marcado . Ya se podrá portar como un ciudadano ejemplar el resto de su vida que no le van a pasar por alto ni aparcar en doble fila medio minuto.



 Pero que son unos simples policías nacionales. No sé qué películas os montáis algunos.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las venganzas se sirven frías .
> 
> El tío quedará marcado . Ya se podrá portar como un ciudadano ejemplar el resto de su vida que no le van a pasar por alto ni aparcar en doble fila medio minuto.




Policia nacional no tiene competencias para multar un coche mal aparcado, de la misma manera que la local (agentes municipales de toda la vida que ahora se hacen llamar policía sin serlo) no tienen competencias de seguridad ciudadana.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salchichonio (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



Correcto


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



El cochr de la Policia puede estar en ese lugar si están persiguiendo algún delito, no si están viendo el futbol o tomando un café. Bien por el chico, aunque le puede caer algun susto por difundir sin pixelar a los maderos.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (25 Jul 2022)

barrendereos con pistola


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



De acuerdo en parte pero eso de por obligacion rechina. ¿Cuantas parejas estaba comisionadas para estar en el partido?


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2022)

Botones Sacarino dijo:


> Policia nacional no tiene competencias para multar un coche mal aparcado, de la misma manera que la local (agentes municipales de toda la vida que ahora se hacen llamar policía sin serlo) no tienen competencias de seguridad ciudadana.



cuando este vídeo ha llegado a nosotros ... ya lo han visto todos los policías de la comarca. 

No se les va a olvidar la cara


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

!A LA POLICIA GRABARLES SIEMPRE!


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## entrance33 (25 Jul 2022)

Puto jefe el leguleyo. Conoce sus derechos y no está dispuesto a que una panda de bien pagados los pisotee.

Ojalá el rebaño tuviese la mitad de dignidad que ese hombre.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mitsou (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



No, no es así. No es que estén atendiendo una urgencia y tengan que dejar el coche donde puedan.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



El poli ese parece el chulo de Linares, aquel que provocó los disturbios de hace uno o dos años.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Police abuse Spain - Abuso policia España


Police abuse Spain - Abuso policia España - covid




odysee.com


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

Abuso policial en España por no llevar mascarilla


Abusos policiales por no llevar mascarilla, no sólo se producen en el extranjero como a veces parece, sin ir más lejos, en España también andamos con estas ridiculeces policiales. En lugar de persegui...




odysee.com


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que los polis han quedado marcados después de cumplir las órdenes ilegales del confinamiemto. Ya nada será igual, arrojaron al cubo de la basura la imagen que la sociedad tenía de ellos. Esos videos deteniendo violentamente a gente que tan solo paseaba o corría por la calle les ha hecho mas daño que cualquier tipo de campaña en contra que pudieran recibir.

Luego, cuando tomas conciencia de la existencia de personajes como el sargento García Ruiz, Cano Vidal, o la fosa de Leganés, y la impunidad de la que han disfrutado, además de la inacción del cuerpo ante cientos de denuncias apoyadas por sólidas pruebas de todo tipo, pués apaga y vámonos, ya sabemos donde vivimos y la policía que tenemos.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

Charlie Manson Guevara dijo:


> Básicamente por actuar como un chulo putas de metro sesenta y cinco que no tiene ni media ostia y que todo lo subidito que se pone lo hace porque se siente impune porque está acostumbrado a que no le chiste ni media ningún ciudadano español honrado, que es el público objetivo con el que se ceba, por llevar placa y uniforme.
> 
> Me gustaría ver qué hubiera pasado si, en vez del muyayo con pinta de fumeta, hubiera sido un amego descamisado, con un pincho en la mano, corriendo detrás suya, mientras rompe todos los records de velocidad en carrera sobre asfalto y se caga las patas abajo, pidiendo refuerzos por el walkie.



Se le ve honrado y pagador de impuestos al guanche marrullero este, sí. Por supuesto tú ya tienes tu película montada de antemano de que si el guardia no se deja tocar las pelotas por cualquier mierda aunque mida 1,70 es que es un flipao de gym con el ego subido. Además te has leído su expediente para saber que todas las intervenciones que ha tenido han sido para multar españoles sin mascarilla. Te voy a contar un secreto: en Canarias están infestados de pateras y el que está en el zeta se acaba comiendo turnos enteros de cachear negros harapientos de dudosa salubridad e historial delictivo. Pero nada, aquí todos habríais mejor su trabajo pero nadie oposita.



Botones Sacarino dijo:


> El de Sevilla también iba con un uniforme reglamentario y en un coche rotulado y resulta que no era policía, ejem, agente de regulación del tráfico y ordenanzas municipales. Si tengo dudas de su identidad debo poder identificarlo antes de que haga nada, después ya puede ser demasiado tarde.
> 
> 
> La Fiscalía denuncia al alcalde por usurpar funciones de la Policía Local
> ...



Si tan claro lo tienes pon algun fallo de una audiencia provincial o jurisprudencia del supremo. Yo sé fehacientemente como es la ley al respecto y lo tuyo son solo suposiciones, pero ya lo descubrirás el día que le tengas que explicar al juez que es que pensabas que era una broma de cámara oculta y este te responda que si quieres pagar la multa de una o a plazos.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

La policía es basura.

Todos sabéis quién entra ahí. Los conocéis del colegio, del instituto, del barrio. Lo peor de cada casa, el que era un puto inútil y no sabía estudiar nada a policía. Eso por no mencionar a los que eran delincuentes y se dieron cuenta de que la mejor forma de seguir delinquiendo era desde el otro lado.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto: en Canarias están infestados de pateras y el que está en el zeta se acaba comiendo turnos enteros de cachear negros harapientos de dudosa salubridad e historial delictivo. Pero nada, aquí todos habríais mejor su trabajo pero nadie oposita.



Te voy a contar un secreto... eso es mentira. A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (25 Jul 2022)

Los perros uniformados de la marikamala creyéndose que son el sheriff. Si llega a ser un negraco de dos metros y 120 kilos le iba a poner la mano encima el pintamonas ese pelopolla de las gafitas de sol de poli duro.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> La verdad es que los polis han quedado marcados después de cumplir las órdenes ilegales del confinamiemto. Ya nada será igual, arrojaron al cubo de la basura la imagen que la sociedad tenía de ellos. Esos videos deteniendo violentamente a gente que tan solo paseaba o corría por la calle les ha hecho mas daño que cualquier tipo de campaña en contra que pudieran recibir.
> 
> Luego, cuando tomas conciencia de la existencia de personajes como el sargento García Ruiz, Cano Vidal, o la fosa de Leganés, y la impunidad de la que han disfrutado, además de la inacción del cuerpo ante cientos de denuncias apoyadas por sólidas pruebas de todo tipo, pués apaga y vámonos, ya sabemos donde vivimos y la policía que tenemos.




Si tuvieran honor como colectivo a traves de sus organizaciones o sindicatos debieran pedirnos disculpas publicamente a traves de grandes medios de comunicación por su fechorias durante la PLandemia, y mas cuando se han desestimado las multas del estado de alarma, ser este declarado ilegal, las normas delegadas a calamidades autonomas ser declaradas ilegales así como sus putos toques de queda que me los pasaba por los huevos asi como la prohibicion de no viajar entre autonomias. Hay un divorcio entre mucha ciudadania que siempre les apoyamos y estos señores o lo que sean.


----------



## Mitsou (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Si tan claro lo tienes pon algun fallo de una audiencia provincial o jurisprudencia del supremo. Yo sé fehacientemente como es la ley al respecto y lo tuyo son solo suposiciones, pero ya lo descubrirás el día que le tengas que explicar al juez que es que pensabas que era una broma de cámara oculta y este te responda que si quieres pagar la multa de una o a plazos.



La misma seguridad que cuando el allanamiento del piso de la fiesta. Luego llegan las sorpresas


----------



## Vicha (25 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Una de las imagenes mas patéticas que he visto del sicariado politico es una grabación donde uno que paseaba por la calle mayor de Madrid estaba grabando la calle, y se para una furgo de la policia y sale uno de ellos como si fuera un perro de presa conforme baja va y le arrea al paseante con la porra (¿esta gente va pasada de coca o qué?), el muchacho alucinando y naturalmente recriminandolo, el perro de presa iba a una de las concentraciones que se realizaban por parte de los "negacionistas" en SU DERECHO A REUNIRSE en la plaza mayor, a ver si encuentro el vídeo, tengo una carpeta llamada PP (Policia patética) donde concentro todos los abusos realizados por esto innombrables durante la plandemia, en las academias de policia falta una asignatura llamada RESPETO AL CIUDADANO, porque estos les ponen uniforme y ya creen que tienen patente de corso para abusar de cualquiera, y no, así no.



Interesa.


----------



## tracrium (25 Jul 2022)

No tiene por qué identificarse si la policía le explica claramente el motivo: hacer una propuesta de sanción, identificarlo para una denuncia, porque están buscando a alguien...

No pueden pedir identificaciones aleatorias y sin motivo.

No llevar el DNI encima no es delito. Y no es necesario dárselo, a menos que sospechen que es falso.

No deben actuar como el sheriff del pueblo.

Como mucho deberían haberle dicho: "Señor, estamos trabajando. Haga el favor de no molestar."


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto... eso es mentira. A otro perro con ese hueso.



Sin salir de tu sótano ya conoces el protocolo de FCS cuando interceptan una patera. A ver, cuéntanoslo, máquina.



Mitsou dijo:


> La misma seguridad que cuando el allanamiento del piso de la fiesta. Luego llegan las sorpresas



Lo del piso era indefendible, pero actuaban bajo órdenes del superior, y el supremo avala la eximente por error invencible y obediencia debida para el resto. Pero ya que sacas el tema, si supierais los nombres de la mayoría de los damnificados en ese suceso se os caería la narrativa de que solo tocan los huevos a españolitos cotizantes.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Sin salir de tu sótano ya conoces el protocolo de FCS cuando interceptan una patera. A ver, cuéntanoslo, máquina.



Mira chaval, que conozco gente dentro y estoy hasta la polla de la misma historia.

De puertas para adentro, "nos tocamos los huevos".

De puertas para afuera, "estamos salvando España".

Y si eres de fuera pero por azares de la vida conoces lo que se cuece dentro... "oye, tú no irás contando esto por ahí ¿no?"

Anda a cagar.


----------



## Dj Puesto (25 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> La verdad es que los polis han quedado marcados después de cumplir las órdenes ilegales del confinamiemto. Ya nada será igual, arrojaron al cubo de la basura la imagen que la sociedad tenía de ellos. Esos videos deteniendo violentamente a gente que tan solo paseaba o corría por la calle les ha hecho mas daño que cualquier tipo de campaña en contra que pudieran recibir.
> 
> Luego, cuando tomas conciencia de la existencia de personajes como el sargento García Ruiz, Cano Vidal, o la fosa de Leganés, y la impunidad de la que han disfrutado, además de la inacción del cuerpo ante cientos de denuncias apoyadas por sólidas pruebas de todo tipo, pués apaga y vámonos, ya sabemos donde vivimos y la policía que tenemos.



No te hagas muchas ilusiones, para la gente joven la policía no despierta mucha simpatía porque suelen ser sinónimo de poca fiesta, antaño en verano juntarse en una acera a echar unos tragos cantar bailar así de forma espontánea era lo común y los policías se unían en algo memorable, hoy aunque sean las 4 de la tarde si aparecen por ahí empiezan a repartir recetas por esto y por lo otro, y se jodio el asunto.

Entre la langostada que son mayoría sin embargo tienen un alto concepto la legislación actual es mezcla de geriátrico y frenopático, todo lo divertido es ilegal o inmoral lo que favorece sus intereses de vida tranquila y seguir sangrando a alquileres mientras los remeros reman.

Y respecto de las detenciones ilegales.... pues los vejestorios que son mayoría y los más covidiotas, pues encantados de la vida pégales más a esos vándalos que no llevan mascarilla en medio del campo, que me van a matar los muy irresponsables drogadictos de mierda. El 90% de la población es covidiota, salvas a los jóvenes que suelen preferir que la policía cuanto más lejos mejor y tienes que la mayoría encantados con lo que vieron.

El único grupo de gente donde han perdido adeptos me da a mi es en VOX, sus votantes tenían una especie de predilección sobre todo por la guardia civil y como sus simpatizantes son los más negacionistas supongo que si se les han abierto un poco los ojos al ver a quien sirven de verdad. 

El sentir general del foro dista mucho de la verdadera realidad, la realidad es prácticamente lo contrario.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (25 Jul 2022)

Si se cruza conmigo, vuelve a casa sin gorra. 

He dicho.


----------



## Mitsou (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Lo del piso era indefendible, pero actuaban bajo órdenes del superior, y el supremo avala la eximente por error invencible y obediencia debida para el resto. Pero ya que sacas el tema, si supierais los nombres de la mayoría de los damnificados en ese suceso se os caería la narrativa de que solo tocan los huevos a españolitos cotizantes.



A mi no se ve cae nada, recuerdo perfectamente la chuleria con la que los miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad presentes en el foro defendían la actuación y se reían de cualquiera que sugiriera que era ilegal. Que ya sabíais vosotros más que nadie del tema. Quien estuviera dentro del piso me tira del cimbel.


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

@dragon33, Muchas gracias por poner los vídeos de los abusos y de la ignominias cometidos por los que se han revelado como servidores del Poder y no de los ciudadanos. Te agradecería que si tienes más los pongas aquí o en otro hilo aparte porque esto tiene que quedar a buen recaudo y servir ni para olvidar ni perdonar nunca.


----------



## jolu (25 Jul 2022)

Lo único bueno del muyayo es que no ha caído en las provocaciones cuando los caballeros han estado empujandolo e intentando hacerle un "caso Almería".

En estos casos es mejor que grabe otro, escondido en la distancia, porque si te detienen, te torturan y le hacen al móvil un "pabloiglesias" no puedes probar nada. Sin embargo, si al declarar todos ante el juez, envías al juez el vídeo, empuras a los caballeros y puedes negociar los días en que te vas a follar a sus fulanas mientras comen cárcel.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (25 Jul 2022)

VROTALLLLL MI CANARIO


----------



## tracrium (25 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Sin embargo, si al declarar todos ante el juez, envías al juez el vídeo, empuras a los caballeros y puedes negociar los días en que te vas a follar a sus fulanas mientras comen cárcel.



Cárcel igual no, pero una buena inhablilitación y pérdida de la condición de funcionario pueden hacer mucha pupa. El mercado laboral no está para echar cohetes y, a pesar de los 40 grados, fuera de la nómina de papá estado hace muuucho frío. Muchos no saben hacer la O con un canuto.


----------



## germanalca (25 Jul 2022)

Ni uno ni otros me han caído bien.


----------



## nazi comunista (25 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Grandísimo tonto, ahora esos polis se la tienen jurada.



Mentalidad de mierda comunista maricón.

Esos policías tienen que irse todos a la PUTA CALLE y si le agreden a la cárcel.


----------



## nazi comunista (25 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo grabado un abuso policial que me hicieron los polis cuando el covid

¿Cómo se denuncia eso, sirve para algo? Todo grabadísimo igual que ese del OP.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> La policía es basura.
> 
> Todos sabéis quién entra ahí. Los conocéis del colegio, del instituto, del barrio. Lo peor de cada casa, el que era un puto inútil y no sabía estudiar nada a policía. Eso por no mencionar a los que eran delincuentes y se dieron cuenta de que la mejor forma de seguir delinquiendo era desde el otro lado.




Otro éxito de la mierdocracia bolivariana de 1978 es convertir cuerpos que eran respetados y admirados, auténticos servidores públicos, en escoria adepta al polvo blanco.



jolu dijo:


> Lo único bueno del muyayo es que no ha caído en las provocaciones cuando los caballeros han estado empujandolo e intentando hacerle un "caso Almería".
> 
> En estos casos es mejor que grabe otro, escondido en la distancia, porque si te detienen, te torturan y le hacen al móvil un "pabloiglesias" no puedes probar nada. Sin embargo, si al declarar todos ante el juez, envías al juez el vídeo, empuras a los caballeros y puedes negociar los días en que te vas a follar a sus fulanas mientras comen cárcel.




Se le olvida que estamos en una mierdocracia bolviariana sin separación de poderes, los unos protegen a los otros.


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

Sobre MALOS Policías, que no se sientan aludidos los BUENOS que sé que los hay.

Los que defendéis a este tipo de sujetos de uniforme, yo no los puedo llamar Policías, todavía no habéis entendido algo muy simple:

Os enseñaron que estos señores estaban para protegeros de los delincuentes, de los robos, de las agresiones físicas de la violencia… Pues ya os digo que cuándo los necesitéis no estarán.

Os enseñaron que ellos estaban para acudir en vuestro auxilio o de otros si veíais o padecíais un delito… Pues ya os digo un cuándo los necesitéis no estarán.

Os enseñaron que acudirían en el caso de sufrir un robo o un asalto y os tratarían con cariño, respeto y de buena gana intentarían buscar al responsable del delito y recuperar vuestras pertenencias… Pues ya os digo que cuándo los necesitéis acudirán de mala gana (si es que lo hacen) y os tratarán como si fuerais una molestia y tratarán de hacer el mínimo esfuerzo, trataros con condescendencia y se quitarán el muerto de encima lo antes posible.

Os enseñaron que eran ‘amigables’ y que os tratarían con respeto cuándo acudierais a ellos al verlos en la calle para consultarles algo… La verdad, os tratarán como si fueran superiores.

Os enseñaron que si sufríais un allanamiento u os ocupaban vuestra casa ellos acudirían a auxiliaros… Os tratarán como si fuerais una molestia y os dirán que no pueden hacer nada porque no es cosa suya…

Os enseñaron que estos señores eran un ejemplo en el cumplimiento de las leyes… Ya habéis podido comprobar que usan sus privilegios para saltarse las normas.

La única certeza que sí podéis tener es que acudirán a la llamada el Estado representado por el político de turno y obedecerán lo que les manden incluso si las órdenes son auténticos crímenes como apalear a una persona que hace deporte sin mascarilla.

Es hora de que todos nos planteemos si la Policía está al servicio del Estado y no del bien de los ciudadanos. Y sí, es necesaria pero necesitamos policías de verdad.


----------



## mvpower (25 Jul 2022)

Enésimo capítulo de los impresentables escorias de negro y verde, son auténtica morralla


----------



## Mira macho (25 Jul 2022)

Eso es lo que hace la nacional, imaginaos la local.....
Yo los he visto yendo por encima del límite de velocidad, haciendo maniobras ilegales, en fin, una auténtica broma que esta gentuza de mierda que lleva la placa sea peor que el ciudadano promedio.


----------



## Mira macho (25 Jul 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Sobre MALOS Policías, que no se sientan aludidos los BUENOS que sé que los hay.
> 
> Los que defendéis a este tipo de sujetos de uniforme, yo no los puedo llamar Policías, todavía no habéis entendido algo muy simple:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, la policía está para mantener el _status quo_, todo lo demás son pajas mentales que se hacen los ciudadanos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (25 Jul 2022)

¡Hostia que huevos el tio!

Eso no te lo hace un batasuni ni boracho


----------



## axl (25 Jul 2022)

Otra mas de los cachos de mierda uniformados,y por aqui los mongolos comerabos policiales enojados ,señor dame fuerza


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Mira chaval, que conozco gente dentro y estoy hasta la polla de la misma historia.
> 
> De puertas para adentro, "nos tocamos los huevos".
> 
> ...



Con la estima que destilas por tus conocidos maderos seguro que te cuentan sus tejemanejes en profundidad. Suena más como que hablas de oídas porque cualquiera que hable con un policía le dirá que los hombres de Paco eran unos profesionales, otra cosa es que se dediquen a rascarla.
La policía no salvará España, pero ya hace más que tú desde tu sótano, que tu único mérito en la vida es juntar los dos dedos de frente necesarios para no chutarte una vacuna experimental y eso que como serás un nini asocial lo habrás tenido fácil porque no te habrán presionado ni amigos ni jefes.



Mitsou dijo:


> A mi no se ve cae nada, recuerdo perfectamente la chuleria con la que los miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad presentes en el foro defendían la actuación y se reían de cualquiera que sugiriera que era ilegal. Que ya sabíais vosotros más que nadie del tema. Quien estuviera dentro del piso me tira del cimbel.



Confundís autoridad con chulería, tuvo que tomar una decisión en segundos y no siempre tienes el código penal a mano. Yo nunca defendí esa actuación porque conozco la ley, y como conozco la ley al que se piense que va a perder el curro también le digo que va a quedarse con las ganas.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Con la estima que destilas por tus conocidos maderos seguro que te cuentan sus tejemanejes en profundidad. Suena más como que hablas de oídas porque cualquiera que hable con un policía le dirá que los hombres de Paco eran unos profesionales, otra cosa es que se dediquen a rascarla.



Pero qué tejemanejes... si les ves rascarse los huevos joder. Que en cuanto tienen ocasión miran para otro lado, y que curre otro.

No te digo que estén traficando drogas, que hasta para eso hay que trabajar. Estos no hacen ni eso.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> La única certeza que sí podéis tener es que acudirán a la llamada el Estado representado por el político de turno y obedecerán lo que les manden incluso si las órdenes son auténticos crímenes como apalear a una persona que hace deporte sin mascarilla.



Ejemplo: son capaces de movilizar un helicóptero para parar a una tía andando por el campo durante el confinamiento.









La Guardia Civil sorprende a una mujer que paseaba por el campo con su perro


Un helicóptero del Instituto Armado la interceptó en un camino rural de Burgos a varios kilómetros de la localidad más cercana.




www.heraldo.es





Naturalmente lo hacen para que salga en los periódicos y recibir el aplauso de sus superiores, que son quienes nos encerraron.

Para perseguir a uno que te ha robado el bolso ya te digo que no corren, y por supuesto no van a mover un helicóptero.


----------



## lonbo (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Con la estima que destilas por tus conocidos maderos seguro que te cuentan sus tejemanejes en profundidad. Suena más como que hablas de oídas porque cualquiera que hable con un policía le dirá que los hombres de Paco eran unos profesionales, otra cosa es que se dediquen a rascarla.
> La policía no salvará España, pero ya hace más que tú desde tu sótano, que tu único mérito en la vida es juntar los dos dedos de frente necesarios para no chutarte una vacuna experimental y eso que como serás un nini asocial lo habrás tenido fácil porque no te habrán presionado ni amigos ni jefes.
> 
> 
> Confundís autoridad con chulería, tuvo que tomar una decisión en segundos y no siempre tienes el código penal a mano. Yo nunca defendí esa actuación porque conozco la ley, y como conozco la ley al que se piense que va a perder el curro también le digo que va a quedarse con las ganas.



Los maderos, que no Policías, que salen en los vídeos que se han puesto por aquí no han hecho más que hacer daño a España. Apalear a ciudadanos por ir por la calle sin mascarilla, o meterse con un tío que va en bicicleta a su trabajo es un crimen y cualquiera que ame y respete a las FFCCS debería avergonzarse de lo que hemos visto en pandemia y en otros muchos momentos que no eran pandemia. La imagen que han dado es de cuerpos dedicados a obedecer las órdenes de su amo el Estado y ningún respeto a los ciudadanos qué simplemente querían ejercer derechos básicos en una democracia. Tenemos un problema y grave porque la Policía tiene que ser garantía del respeto a la convivencia y a los derechos de los ciudadanos y quedar han quedado como cagancho. No soy Policía pero sí he trabajado con muchos que no dan la talla y se han puesto en evidencia.


----------



## Santirey (25 Jul 2022)

Vaya pedazo subnormal. Ya los necesitará y lloriqueará como charo para que acudan.


----------



## Kayros (25 Jul 2022)

Lo mejor sería rajar las 4 ruedas del coche. Seguro que no aparcan más allí.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (25 Jul 2022)

Gracias por salvarnos una vez más @eljusticiero


----------



## 121 (25 Jul 2022)

Pero cómo va a ser un delito aparcar mal el coche, los delitos se tipifican en el código penal y en las leyes penales especiales, en todo caso será una infracción a la ley de seguridad vial en concordancia con los reglamentos administrativos que la desarrollan. Que ascazo de país, los policías medio metro de pelo largo con pinta de vagos, el cuñado Nini con pinta de guarro que se cree por encima del bien y el mal y el sistema que permite faltar al respeto a los agentes de la autoridad 

No me gusta nada el país que tenemos


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

lonbo dijo:


> Los maderos, que no Policías, que salen en los vídeos que se han puesto por aquí no han hecho más que hacer daño a España. Apalear a ciudadanos por ir por la calle sin mascarilla, o meterse con un tío que va en bicicleta a su trabajo es un crimen y cualquiera que ame y respete a las FFCCS debería avergonzarse de lo que hemos visto en pandemia y en otros muchos momentos que no eran pandemia. La imagen que han dado es de cuerpos dedicados a obedecer las órdenes de su amo el Estado y ningún respeto a los ciudadanos qué simplemente querían ejercer derechos básicos en una democracia. Tenemos un problema y grave porque la Policía tiene que ser garantía del respeto a la convivencia y a los derechos de los ciudadanos y quedar han quedado como cagancho. No soy Policía pero sí he trabajado con muchos que no dan la talla y se han puesto en evidencia.



Cuenta experiencias y luego explica en base a qué extrapolas. Yo soy administrativo y sí que trato con policías a diario, por eso me río de esa imagen maniquea y pueril que os habéis montado en este foro entre dorito y dorito de lo que son las FCS. Lo que realmente pasa es que los medios son escasos y la formación bananera y tienen que ir dando palos de ciego hasta que aprenden a base de hostias, y para cuando controlan su especialidad ya han comido toda la mierda que tenían que tragar y pasan de meterse en fregados porque tienen familia e hipoteca y se meten en agujeros donde el curro es sencillo y rutinario.
Pero vamos, que como eres más listo que nadie y estandarte de todas esas movidas seguro que no tienes inconveniente en sacarte la opo y explicarles cómo hacer su trabajo. Ánimo, chaval.



fayser dijo:


> Pero qué tejemanejes... si les ves rascarse los huevos joder. Que en cuanto tienen ocasión miran para otro lado, y que curre otro.
> 
> No te digo que estén traficando drogas, que hasta para eso hay que trabajar. Estos no hacen ni eso.



Tu fuente: Ejjj que lojj vejjj gñéc. 
El policía de schrodinger que lo mismo se desvive por putear al españolito que no hace ni el huevo. Y de paso extendemos el topicazo a las enfermeras, profesores, camioneros, jueces de paz, militares y cajeras del Mercarroña.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (25 Jul 2022)

Tras 14 páginas aún nadie se ha preguntado que coño hacen pechogambas cuerpoescombriles liliputienses de ese calibre como esos que aparecen en el vídeo que los coge un mamadou mazado y los desintegra a los 3 del viaje metidos en la policía nacional. De la charo mejor ni hablemos. ¿Qué clase de enchufe trifásico tiene esa gente para entrar ahí?

Luego pasan cosas como ésta, por cierto también en las Palmas.

Seis policías nacionales resultan heridos al reducir a un hombre atrincherado en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria

Han ayudado a llenar el país de delincuencia importada a mansalva y serán los que más padecerán las consecuencias, hace tiempo advertí en este mismo foro que estos gamberros chavistas serían los que más padecerían la "multiculturización" del país, que estarían pisando hospitales día si día también por cortesía de los pagapensiones.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Tu fuente: Ejjj que lojj vejjj gñéc.
> El policía de schrodinger que lo mismo se desvive por putear al españolito que no hace ni el huevo. Y de paso extendemos el topicazo a las enfermeras, profesores, camioneros, jueces de paz, militares y cajeras del Mercarroña.



Que te vayas a la mierda, que vuestro cuento ya no cuela. Que os tiene calados todo cristo. Sólo os queda cobrar como funcis que sois, que ya es bastante. Pero ese "halo de héroes" os lo podéis meter por el culo.


----------



## dragon33 (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Que te vayas a la mierda, que vuestro cuento ya no cuela. Que os tiene calados todo cristo. Sólo os queda cobrar como funcis que sois, que ya es bastante. Pero ese "halo de héroes" os lo podéis meter por el culo.



¿Héroes?, no me hagas reír menudas fantasias infantiles tienen. El Héroe es alguien con honor y estos subseres no saben que es eso. Yo que Marlaska les ponía el sombrero de color ROSA, total, el ridículo ya lo han hecho.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Que te vayas a la mierda, que vuestro cuento ya no cuela. Que os tiene calados todo cristo. Sólo os queda cobrar como funcis que sois, que ya es bastante. Pero ese "halo de héroes" os lo podéis meter por el culo.



Venga, a salvar a la humanidad desde tu habitación. Que el polvo de doritos no te obstruya el teclado, te necesitamos para iluminarnos con la verdad. Taluec.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Venga, a salvar a la humanidad desde tu habitación. Que el polvo de doritos no te obstruya el teclado, te necesitamos para iluminarnos con la verdad. Taluec.



No hombre, a la humanidad la vais a salvar los catetos con porra, lo vemos todos los días joder. Anda iros a tomar por el culo que molestáis menos.


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No hombre, a la humanidad la vais a salvar los catetos con porra, lo vemos todos los días joder. Anda iros a tomar por el culo que molestáis menos.



Tranquilo, puedes tener la certeza de que no te van a detener nunca injustamente porque no sales de casa y si uno de esos de metro y medio de los que tanto rajas por aquí te dijera algo mirarías al suelo.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (25 Jul 2022)

Me nutre ver que cada día más gente los ve como lo que son y cada vez más gente conoce sus derechos y los defiende.
Viendo los realitys de maderos españoles, hay grabadas prevaricaciones, chulería con el ciudadano y demás tropelias de los carteros con pistola.
Me extrañaba mucho que no grabaran algo un poco más épico, el 80 por ciento de las actuaciones son insultantes, ridicules o ilegales.

Da la impresión de que esos programas estén hechos para que el ciudadano les odie.

Mal paga el demonio a quien bien le sirve.

Entre la vacuna y que vuestros amos os van a echar a los perros, vais a tener un invierno divertido en las comisarías.


----------



## Pabloom (25 Jul 2022)

¿Pero qué clase de selección hacen para entrar de policía? ¿Qué cojones les enseñan a estos en la academia? Vale que no es ningún delito aparcar el coche donde te salga de los cojones pero hombre ¿No saben torear a la gente o qué? ¿Nunca han trabajado de cara al público antes de ser maderos? 

_Sabemos que es propiedad privada pero hemos pedido permiso a un vecino ¿Vive ud ahí? ¿Le molesta el coche para acceder a su domicilio? 

Sí=pues quitamos el coche y buscamos otro aparcamiento

No=pues a mamarla y grabe usted lo que le salga de los cojones que estamos de servicio._


Así de fácil, así de sencillo. Pero no, los tíos se sienten heridos en su orgullito y el muyayo les vacila sin compasión. Menudos ridículos, dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## fayser (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Tranquilo, puedes tener la certeza de que no te van a detener nunca injustamente porque no sales de casa y si uno de esos de metro y medio de los que tanto rajas por aquí te dijera algo mirarías al suelo.



Me meo       

Creo que no te enteras de la puta historia. Que da igual si yo soy alto o bajo, guapo o feo, bueno o malo... la cuestión es que vosotros, esos que os creéis la puta polla, esos que os creéis que engañáis a todo el mundo yendo de salvapatrias mientras os rascáis los cojones, ya no engañáis a nadie.

Por eso hay vídeos a punta pala sacándoos las vergüenzas. Aunque mis favoritos son los vídeos en los que salís corriendo...


----------



## CommiePig (25 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



es obligatorio en cierto deportes, la presencia de ambulancia en los partidos

dicho esto, no tienen xq aparcar ahí (por evitar el sol?)

el que les graba es tonto, pero no tienen que aparcar ahi

gracias a Dios, creo que no hay mucho "sheriff de Coslada"


----------



## tracrium (25 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Confundís autoridad con chulería, tuvo que tomar una decisión en segundos y no siempre tienes el código penal a mano.



La ley suprema han de sabérsela al dedillo, que entra en el temario de oposición. Y el código penal también. No estamos hablando de resquicios legales ni de tecnicismos.

A un civil se le puede perdonar no saberse la constitución al dedillo y mucho menos el tocho de leyes que hay en este país. 

Tanto que dicen que el desconocimiento de la ley no exime de su cumplimiento, que se apliquen al cuento, que no estamos hablando de derecho canónico o mercantil ni de cosas raras. Es su puto trabajo, el de todos los días.

Si no valen, a la puta calle.


----------



## 21creciente (25 Jul 2022)

chuloputas con placa


----------



## M. Priede (25 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



Va de chulito, ¿no lo ves? En cualquier otro país, y empezando por nuestros vecinos, Portugal, Francia o Marruecos, le dan una rueda de hostias ahí mismo y luego lo detienen. Después el juez lo encarcela, por provocación y falta de respeto a la autoridad.

La policía está autorizada a aparcar donde crea conveniente, dado que nunca puede perder de vista el vehículo


----------



## tracrium (25 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No te digo que estén traficando drogas, que hasta para eso hay que trabajar. Estos no hacen ni eso.



No será por policías en la cárcel condenados por tráfico de drogas.
Funcionarios traficantes por oposición. La madre que los parió.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Lloros de nini gñec



Te hago feo, bajito y acomplejado. Razón por la que te vas al ignore porque ya cansas y no aportas nada.


lonbo dijo:


> De leyes 'seguramente' sepa bastante más que los que salen en el vídeo y a más de uno he interrogado como testigo e incluso a uno como imputado, también he tratado a muchos y bastantes no es que no tengan ni idea de las obligaciones de su puesto, que tampoco, es que no tienen ni educación ni una actitud digna del honor que representa ser FFCCS, ah y también los he visto que no saben ni rellenar un boletín de denuncia. Informes suyos han pasado por mis manos también bastantes y los hay buenos, regulares y malos. Salvo a los Guardias Civiles con los que he tenido en general una buena impresión. Por mi parte me importa una mierda lo que tú consideres sobre si es un tópico o no porque obviamente es mi opinión, fundada en mi experiencia. Si tener una familia y una hipoteca justifica que ejerzas la 'autoridad' de forma indigna y en contra del ciudadano permíteme que te diga que te has equivocado de profesión y eres indigno del honor que representa ser Policía.



Compresión lectora la justa y el buen ad hominem que no falte. A ver si no es que redacten mal las actas sino que las lees tan mal como has leído mi comentario. Seguro que en la dirección para la que trabajas también cometéis vuestras cagadas y tenéis vuestros escaqueados, pero como no quedan grabadas ni tenéis que aguantar gentuza podéis dedicaros a mear colonia. Tú riéle las gracias a estos autistas asociales, que te acabarán devorando.



tracrium dijo:


> La ley suprema han de sabérsela al dedillo, que entra en el temario de oposición. Y el código penal también. No estamos hablando de resquicios legales ni de tecnicismos.
> 
> A un civil se le puede perdonar no saberse la constitución al dedillo y mucho menos el tocho de leyes que hay en este país.
> 
> ...



Hay fallo del supremo que les exime de conocerse toda la legislación mientras que su actuación sea racional, es que de hecho pueden imputarte unos hechos y acabar condenado por otros distintos. Pero nada, que si tracrium dice en burbuja punto info que tiene que saberse las comas del código penal que se aparten los jueces del TS.


----------



## tracrium (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Hay fallo del supremo que les exime de conocerse toda la legislación mientras que su actuación sea racional, es que de hecho pueden imputarte unos hechos y acabar condenado por otros distintos. Pero nada, que si tracrium dice en burbuja punto info que tiene que saberse las comas del código penal que se aparten los jueces del TS.



Las cosas gordas han de sabérselas porque forman parte de su día a día.

Se aprovechan del desconocimiento del civil medio de las leyes y sus derechos para abusar de su autoridad y cuando no, prevaricar.

Cuando hay una asociación de leguleyos detrás protegiendo a algún colectivo (e. g. inmigrantes, okupas, gitanos) bien que se cuidan de ejercer su profesión de forma inmaculada. Luego desconocimiento no es. 

Se aprovechan de la desprotección del ciudadano medio para abusar de él.


----------



## tracrium (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Confundís autoridad con chulería.



A ver, explícanos para qué le dicen al idiota ese que se identifique.

Ya te lo digo yo: PARA INTIMIDARLO.

O incluso iría más allá, si tienen ganas de gresca, para escalar la situación y empurar a un pringado.

Nunca debe provocarse una escalada violenta.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Jul 2022)

Ese coche ahí no molestaba , la verdad, son ganas de buscarse problemas.
El caballero caballero con gafas y peinado de maruja jajajaja, menudo. "Caballero que me dé su documentación", es que no falla.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (26 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese coche ahí no molestaba , la verdad, son ganas de buscarse problemas.
> El caballero caballero con gafas y peinado de maruja jajajaja, menudo. "Caballero que me dé su documentación", es que no falla.



Qué curioso que ninguno de esos policias dijo que el coche estaba bien estacionado porque estaban cumpliendo con su deber.
Como buen burbujo estándar, te llega para medio entender lo que ves y ni atisbar lo que no ves.

Ánimo!!!!!


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Jul 2022)

Hombre por la de cosas que se le puede buscar las cosquillas a la policía esto me parece una gilipollez


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> La policía está autorizada a aparcar donde crea conveniente, dado que nunca puede perder de vista el vehículo



Ni el partido.


----------



## M. Priede (26 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni el partido.



Toda aglomeración humana tiene agentes policiales o de la guardia civil en previsión de altercados; y es así desde siempre.


----------



## Macabrón (26 Jul 2022)

Por una chorrada mienten en los atestados y te arruinan la vida, son los primeros en pasarse las leyes por el forro, y de Penal, no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Toda aglomeración humana tiene agentes policiales o de la guardia civil en previsión de altercados; y es así desde siempre.



Anda acuéstate, eso es un partido de infantiles y los caballero caballero se han puesto a mirar porque el hijo de uno de ellos estará jugando y han aparcado el coche ahí POR QUE DA SOMBRITA y les han pillado con el carrito del helao.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¡Hostia que huevos el tio!
> 
> Eso no te lo hace un batasuni ni boracho



Eso mismo lo hizo un amiga mía, cuando aún no había teléfonos móviles, en Barcelona, pasamos por el Raval y un coche de policia aparcado en un paso cebra impidiendo el paso de los peatones, entra la tía en un bar y les dice oigan no ven que tienen el coche mal aparcado? y los polis se giran con el bocata en la boca y la coca cola, eee? ah si si ahora lo quitamos. Yo con cara de


----------



## waukegan (26 Jul 2022)

Si lo ocurrido es solo lo que muestra el vídeo, los policías se han equivocado, no por aparcar el coche, sino por la actitud que demuestran, ya que no viene a cuento identificar al ciudadano ni mucho menos intimidarlo con insinuaciones de que lo van a detener. Profesionalidad cero.


----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2022)

No más, mi cuate. No me la chamusques y dámela para el trapisio. No me la andes buscando que soy de la azulona, ¿tú sabes, mi helmano (no hermano)? Así son nuestras nuevas fuerzos y cuerpas de seguridad de la estadia.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



eres tan tonto como maricón

anda y cúrate el sida


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Qué parte de que ahí no había ningún delito por parte del muyayo o la policía no entiendes?
> 
> Ni aparcar mal es delito ni decirles que han aparcado mal lo es, la policía no puede pedirte que te identifiques sin causa.



Aparcar mal un vehículo particular NO es delito. Aparcar mal un vehículo oficial puede ser PREVARICACIÓN. Saben que lo están haciendo mal pero lo hacen.

El muchacho puede pedir identificación a esos policías.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## jkaza (26 Jul 2022)

Lo que os está demostrando ese niñato, es que la poli que pagáis con vuestros impuestos son unos matones chuloputas, que solo tienen cojones con vosotros y no con los políticos que os saquean.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Empiezan aparcando su coche en una propiedad privada,siguen pidiendo la documentación a alguien que no ha cometido ningún delito,se niegan a dar su placa y agarran al canario repetidamente del brazo y con cierta violencia para provocarlo como unos pandilleros.
> Que,les reimos las gracias?



A parte de la cantidad de come Doritos frustrados de la vida que hay en este foro, hay que darle una explicación al vídeo.

Primero, los nacionales están obligados a acudir al partido de fútbol. Segundo, si han aparcado en una propiedad privada se les dice y ya está, no se va con esa ansiedad por hacer un vídeo para Twitter buscando el aplauso de los inadaptados. Tercero, se pide la documentación por qué esta grabando a unos policías y si lo pública en algún lado el vídeo, se le puede sancionar por una infracción a la ley de protección de datos. Y último, el nacional que le agarra del brazo hace mal con esa acción, pero ya está el personal suponiendo que es que le quería provocar, obviamente viendo cosas para apoyar su teoría de "caballeros caballeros". 

En resumen, el de la gorrita quería su minuto de gloria, y lo ha tenido.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Aparcar mal un vehículo particular NO es delito. Aparcar mal un vehículo oficial puede ser PREVARICACIÓN. Saben que lo están haciendo mal pero lo hacen.
> 
> El muchacho puede pedir identificación a esos policías.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Prevaricación dice el bobo. Vaya personajes que hay aquí.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No había motivo para identificarle, y lo sabe cualquiera



Desde luego lo sabe cualquiera, sobretodo tú.


----------



## jkaza (26 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> A parte de la cantidad de come Doritos frustrados de la vida que hay en este foro, hay que darle una explicación al vídeo.
> 
> Primero, los nacionales están obligados a acudir al partido de fútbol. Segundo, si han aparcado en una propiedad privada se les dice y ya está, no se va con esa ansiedad por hacer un vídeo para Twitter buscando el aplauso de los inadaptados. Tercero, se pide la documentación por qué esta grabando a unos policías y si lo pública en algún lado el vídeo, se le puede sancionar por una infracción a la ley de protección de datos. Y último, el nacional que le agarra del brazo hace mal con esa acción, pero ya está el personal suponiendo que es que le quería provocar, obviamente viendo cosas para apoyar su teoría de "caballeros caballeros".
> 
> En resumen, el de la gorrita quería su minuto de gloria, y lo ha tenido.



La chulería de esos matones no tiene justificación.

El coche se quita de ese lugar y se le pide disculpas al ciudadano.

Y si están "trabajando" viendo el furbo, se le informa educadamente al cuidadano que les paga el sueldo.

O qué pasa? Que tú también vives del trabajo de los demás y justificas la desvergüenza y falta de educación de esos matones porque tú tampoco la tienes?

Vaya ajco de país ejpaña, yo hace años que me fui y no me esperéis. A no ser que os conquisten los moros y lleven allí un poco de la dignidad que no tenéis.


----------



## Cormac (26 Jul 2022)

Mira que me cae mal la nacional, pero lo de éste tipo que graba no hay por dónde cogerlo.


----------



## little hammer (26 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Policia Nacional en un partido de fútbol?

Que además no son Antidisturbios....

No sé Rick. Normalmente, y más a partidos de regional como tiene pinta, si acaso van loa municipales


----------



## Aurkitu (26 Jul 2022)

Los policías meten el coche ahí porque hay sombra, con toda la cara del mundo. Pero el tío tiene cara y actúa como un auténtico imbécil enfermo de las redes sociales.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (26 Jul 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Me meo
> 
> Creo que no te enteras de la puta historia. Que da igual si yo soy alto o bajo, guapo o feo, bueno o malo... la cuestión es que vosotros, esos que os creéis la puta polla, esos que os creéis que engañáis a todo el mundo yendo de salvapatrias mientras os rascáis los cojones, ya no engañáis a nadie.
> 
> Por eso hay vídeos a punta pala sacándoos las vergüenzas. Aunque mis favoritos son los vídeos en los que salís corriendo...



Ahí es cuando el régimen del Viruelo I amagaba con caer ante una serie de revueltas que se fueron contagiando por buena parte de las ciudades de España. Entonces es cuando los medios de manipulación pagados salieron al rescate del bomierdo diciendo que eran grupos de agitadores de ejtrema deresha y que todo esto era para protegernos del biruj y automáticamente se cortó en seco. Precisamente esos de Burgos de extrema derecha no tenían nada, eran izquierdosos del fútbol a los que se les unieron chavales del barrio que estaban hasta la polla de los excesos de esos canis farloperos uniformados durante la pLandemia. Que asco da la Charo que lo graba desde el balcón. Escoria balconera como esa tienen los carceleros que se merecen.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (26 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Han aparcado a la sombra de una propiedad privada. Son una BASURA que no hace controles de tráfico cuando llueve. Abrid los ojos de una puta vez. Son escoria como dice trota poker. No se salva ninguno, ya sea por acción u omisión.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (26 Jul 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Ahí es cuando el régimen del Viruelo I amagaba con caer ante una serie de revueltas que se fueron contagiando por buena parte de las ciudades de España. Entonces es cuando los medios de manipulación pagados salieron al rescate del bomierdo diciendo que eran grupos de agitadotes de ejtrema deresha y que todo esto era para protegernos del biruj y se corto en seco. Precisamete esos de Burgos de extrema derecha no tenían nada, eran izquierdosos del fútbol a los que se les unieron chavales del barrio que estaban hasta la polla de esos canis farloperos uniformados. Que asco da la Charo que lo graba desde el balcón. Escoria balconera como esa tienen los carceleros que se merecen.





Este vídeo también es muy bueno. Juventudes Verdiblancas a puños con los uiperos. Buena carga, aunque luego les toca recular como es lógico por ir a puño limpio.


----------



## lostsoul242 (26 Jul 2022)

No es por defender a los caballeros , pero ese que sabe si estaban "viendo el futbol" o protegiendo a algun niño de un padre tarao de esos que se quieren cargar al hijo del vecino . Tanto nacional en una cancha de futbol de barrio es rarrrrro rarrro raro .


----------



## lostsoul242 (26 Jul 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> Este vídeo también es muy bueno. Juventudes Verdiblancas a puños con los uiperos. Buena carga, aunque luego les toca recular como es lógico por ir a puño limpio.



A mi me recuerdan a los lazis no hace mucho en Via Laietana


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Aparcar mal un vehículo particular NO es delito. Aparcar mal un vehículo oficial puede ser PREVARICACIÓN. Saben que lo están haciendo mal pero lo hacen.
> 
> El muchacho puede pedir identificación a esos policías.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Coño, antes de soltar barbaridades deberías de informarte un poco, lee qué es prevaricar y verás que no tiene nada que ver con aparcar un coche mal.









Delito de prevaricación: concepto, regulación y tipos de prevaricación


Explicamos en detalle en qué consiste el delito de prevaricación, dónde se regula, las clases que existen, las penas para el delito, y más.




www.dexiaabogados.com





Que el muyayo tenía derecho a pedir que el caballero se identificase no lo ha dudado nadie, un ciudadano no necesita que haya un delito para pedir que el agente se identifique, es el policía el que necesita que exista un motivo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Jul 2022)

Qué poca cabeza, hubiese podido ser el CIUDADANO X, pero no, va y canta públicamente su núm. de DNI para que todo el mundo lo sepa, sin editar el video.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> A ver, explícanos para qué le dicen al idiota ese que se identifique.
> 
> Ya te lo digo yo: PARA INTIMIDARLO.
> 
> ...



Desde el segundo en que se pone a grabar está habilitado para exigirle el DNI. Estáis obligándome a que me repita y no aportáis nada que os respalde salvo evidenciar vuestro trauma freudiano con la autoridad.



tracrium dijo:


> Las cosas gordas han de sabérselas porque forman parte de su día a día.



Aquí hasta el más idiota se sabe que la inviolabilidad del domicilio salvo flagrante delito es un derecho fundamental. Ahora llévalo a la práctica y trata de determinar si en un estado de alarma la negativa a identificarse constituye un ilícito penal suficientemente flagrante como para entrar.
Y en cuanto al vídeo del op, lo único que hace mal el guardia es no detener al kinki marrullero por desobediencia. Bastante ha levantado la mano.


----------



## entropio (26 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



Menudo zampanabos estás hecho, progre tenías que ser, acostumbrado a poner el culo a quien el amo diga


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Jul 2022)

perros del estado venezolano mandados por un caga-semen difusor de la viruela del mono


----------



## sasuke (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> 1º.- La Justicia en España es "Rogada".
> 
> 2⁰.- Tal y como el Fiscal de Sala pide, Vd. haga lo mismo.
> 
> ...



No hay módulo de refugiados, no confunda términos, quizás lo que quiera decir es que van a un módulo de fies 4 para maderos y picolos


----------



## TioArturo (26 Jul 2022)

En este caso el muyayo necesita una buena hostia a mando abierta y con efecto rebote.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Prevaricación dice el bobo. Vaya personajes que hay aquí.



Lo dicho ...

"La prevaricación es un delito que solo puede ser cometido por la persona que es funcionaria, que es parte de la Administración Pública y de la cual se espera que proteja los intereses generales de la sociedad. Por ejemplo, pueden cometer este delito un juez o un policía"

Bobo dice...

No es solamente dictar un Auto de manera arbitraria y contraria a Derecho, pedazo de merluzo.

Y a ver si zanjamos la polémica:

1.- En todos nuestros campos de fútbol municipales (como bien parece ser ese) suele haber plazas de aparcamiento delimitadas para Policía y Ambulancia.

2.- Si se comisiona a 2 patrullas para que vigilen el Orden en una instalación deportiva los agentes ESTÁN DENTRO de la instalación. Aquí se ve claramente que ni están controlando accesos ni nada por el estilo. Se están ESCAQUEANDO.

3.- Por mucho que lo intente defender han estacionado mal ese vehículo patrulla. Tan sencillo como pedir disculpas y resituarlo.

4.- Existe ya jurisprudencia del T.S. a favor de cualquier ciudadano pueda grabar a CUALQUIER FUNCIONARIO PUBLICO DURANTE EL EJERCICIO DE SUS FUNCIONES. Solamente sería punible si ello PUSIERA EN RIESGO LA INTEGRIDAD FISICA DEL FUNCIONARIO GRABADO. 

Si quiere seguir intentando defender lo indefendible hágalo. Pero no me dé a mí la tabarra. Estoy hasta los cojones de llamar la atención a policías (hasta municipales, que tiene mayor relevancia) por aparcar en zona prohibida para hablar por el móvil o tomar un café. También a alguno le he tenido que llamar la atención por hablar por el móvil conduciendo el coche patrulla.

Esta"asimetría de Derecho" se debe terminar.


Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Coño, antes de soltar barbaridades deberías de informarte un poco, lee qué es prevaricar y verás que no tiene nada que ver con aparcar un coche mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es solamente dictar una sentencia.

El Espíritu de la Ley indica PROCEDER ARBITRARIAMENTE EN CONTRA DEL DERECHO, AMPARÁNDOSE EN SU CONDICIÓN DE FUNCIONARIO.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> No hay módulo de refugiados, no confunda términos, quizás lo que quiera decir es que van a un módulo de fies 4 para maderos y picolos



Se conoce de "Refugiados". Ahí (generalmente en muchos Centros Penitenciarios hasta se habilita una parte del Módulo "de Entradas y Salidas" a tal efecto) están segregados del resto de población reclusa:

* Miembros de los FCSE.
* Travestis
* Violadores

Se conoce como "Refugiados" porque se les intenta proteger de la ira del resto de población reclusa.

En algunos casos se les traslada al Módulo de Enfermería.

¡Qué puntillosas están sus Caridades hoy!

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Es el universo paraLelos de Canarias.



Tu puta madre si es puta en todos los universos...no solo en los para-lelos, en el multiverso completo.
Y la mierda q cago por la vagina q escribe insultando a toda una región.
T daba un patada en la boca q t cambiaba d universo...aunque tu madre seguiría siendo puta e igual q la mierda q parió seguira siendo mierda, [ tu ].


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



Son POLICIAS INCUMPLIENDO LA LEY PARA VER UN PUTO PARTIDO DE FURGOL MIENTRAS COBRAN SU SUELDO DE TUS IMOUESTOS, Y SI LO HACES TÚ TE MULTAN, IDIOTA.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Jul 2022)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Veo mucho lamedor de porras por aquí, gusta jugar con ellas heeee pillines.
> Al menos tiene cojones no como vosotros lamedores de porras y botas



Mucho funcirrata en este foro...confunden trabajar cin estar d chateo toda la jornada.
Antes ya se les veía el plumero pero desde la plandemia han dejado claro q todo el q tenga un puesto en la administración es enemigo del pueblo.
La policía es escoria humana.


----------



## notengodeudas (26 Jul 2022)

Canis CON y SIN







boletín oficial del estado


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Va de chulito, ¿no lo ves? En cualquier otro país, y empezando por nuestros vecinos, Portugal, Francia o Marruecos, le dan una rueda de hostias ahí mismo y luego lo detienen. Después el juez lo encarcela, por provocación y falta de respeto a la autoridad.
> 
> La policía está autorizada a aparcar donde crea conveniente, dado que nunca puede perder de vista el vehículo



Y ese es el país que quieres, no?.

No, no pueden aparcar donde les salga de las pelotas porque sí.


----------



## Jackblack (26 Jul 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> Te ponen los uniformes, no?
> 
> Bien bravo que te pones en contra de los langostos, por ejemplo, por usar su derecho legítimo a ponerle el precio que le salga de los huevos a sus viviendas. Sin embargo, este ciudadano del vídeo sacándole los colores a 4 palurdos con placa está "haciendo el tonto" y lo tildas de populista y blablabla de Twitter.
> 
> ...



El abuso de poder si es delito, si no t gustan las verdades , y no quieres ser escoria policial, no das patada hacia delante e intentas acosar y amenazar al ciudadano q t dice una verdad incómoda.
Abuso de poder es el día a día de la basura policial.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Jul 2022)

El ESTADO POLICIAL ESPAÑOL


238.000 policías y guardias civiles (506 por cada 100.000 habitantes). Contabilicemos también, para hacer mas cuentas, a 120.000 militares, y 100.000 vigilantes de seguridad en activo (con licencia hay 200.000). La licencia la concede la Policía nacional, es decir, el ESTADO. Veamos: 47...




www.burbuja.info













Así quiere el alcalde de Siero eliminar la Policía Local


Ángel García sostiene que el servicio «no funciona como cabría esperar» y defiende que esa partida presupuestaria, de 2,6 millones anuales, podría destinarse a otros usos



www.lavozdeasturias.es





La seguridad "ciudadana" debería ser cosa de los ciudadanos, no de profesionales. Cada barrio con sus turnos (rotatorios) de vigilancia.

Igual que el ejército, que debería desaparecer y la seguridad y defensa estar a cargo de MILICIAS.

Para ello, obviamente es necesario cambiar de cosmovisión, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el menor posible) y PUEBLO EN ARMAS (armamento general del pueblo.

En el modelo actual, el que casi todo el mundo aprueba, el PUEBLO está indefenso ante el DUOpolio de la violencia por parte del ESTADO y de los delincuentes.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Subnormal el canario y la canica .creo que aparcaron en esa zona por qué había sombra.mencion especial al poli pequeño con toqueteos y poniéndose los guantes con sus gafitas de sol a lo Chuck norris.



se creia HORATIO el del CSI el flipado jajajajajja


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



los moros y negros son los únicos que saben tratar con esa chusma de la Policia Nacional. Aun han de venir muchos más. Asco de España.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Jul 2022)

por cierto, nunca pidáis el número de placa, hay que exigirles el CARNET DE POLICIA OFICIAL


----------



## CuervoDrogado (26 Jul 2022)

DUro con el remero , blando y suave con el delicuente


----------



## Mink (26 Jul 2022)

Que manita tan larga tiene el pitufo. Parece que ser subnormal y prepotente sean requisitos para poder entrar ahi.


----------



## noseyo (26 Jul 2022)

Mirando el partido los niños en servicio , el melenas con el pelo pasándose el reglamento por el culo , la perra Charo y el que el mensaje que se ve detrás pensando la Cage pero bien ,para eso pagamos para que vean los partidos de sus hijos , mientras están delitiedo inmigrantes ilegales y no vienen , escoria policial , en su horario de trabajo mirando el fútbol de sus hijos


----------



## M. Priede (26 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Y ese es el país que quieres, no?.
> 
> No, no pueden aparcar donde les salga de las pelotas porque sí.



Sí. Un país donde los chulitos y macarras estén atados en corto.

Cualquier policia del mundo aparca donde cree conveniente estando de servicio, lo mismo que las ambulancias o los bomberos


----------



## M. Priede (26 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Anda acuéstate, eso es un partido de infantiles y los caballero caballero se han puesto a mirar porque el hijo de uno de ellos estará jugando y han aparcado el coche ahí POR QUE DA SOMBRITA y les han pillado con el carrito del helao.



A vosotros sí que os habría que poner un bozal en lugar de mascarilla.

En los partidos de infantiles y juveniles es donde más problemas ocurren, con los papás y las mamás que están convencidos de que su hijo es una estrella a la que los envidiosos no dejan prosperar.


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> . Tercero, se pide la documentación por qué esta grabando a unos policías y si lo pública en algún lado el vídeo, se le puede sancionar por una infracción a la ley de protección de datos.



Seguro que si el tema escala y acaban en un juzgado, al juez le va a hacer mucha gracia lo de identificar preventivamente "por si comete una infracción"


----------



## Tales90 (26 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



Y si estaban dando seguridad en el partido de futbol?? En casi todos cuando ya tiene determinado nivel hay policias. Si es así el tio va a saco por los policias buscando que lo detengan, y al final. Además dando gritos y grabandolos.


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Jul 2022)

ourensanoparavercing dijo:


> La ignorancia es atrevida.
> Los Policías van al futbol por obligación. Aparcan dónde pueden para poder cumplir el servicio, sin entorpecer circulación. Y lo de su DNI, alega falacias para no enseñarlo, mientras exige números de placa a todos por sus santos cojones.
> Otro ejemplo del mundo en que vivimos, y por eso mandan los que mandan y estamos como estamos.
> Esto va a acabar mal.



Efectivamente, la ignorancia es muy atrevida, LA TUYA, que no conoces tus derechos. 

Si no has cometido ni eres sospechoso de cometer ningún delito, no tienes por qué identificarte. Un policía no puede pararte por la calle y pedir que te identifiques así por la cara. "Oh pero esque el canario fue a buscar bronca" Una mierda, fue a tener una conversación normal, preguntadoles por qué cojones han dejado su coche en medio de la entrada de una propiedad privada, y en vez de contestarle civilizadamente va el subnormal de las gafas y le agarra y agarra varias veces, le exige algo que no tiene por qué hacer (identificarse) y le intimida con amenazas de arresto. Por si fuera poco, el que tiene la obligación de identificarse (el policía) no lo hace.

Esto es increible, y me flipa que haya tanta gente como tú que no comprenda la gravedad del asunto. Imagino que os importan una mierda vuestros derechos y que habeis estado muy a gusto disfrutando la tiranía cuando se os meaban en la cara y os multaban por "estar ilegalmente en la calle" o cosas así jajajaja.


----------



## tracrium (26 Jul 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Si no has cometido ni eres sospechoso de cometer ningún delito, no tienes por qué identificarte. Un policía no puede pararte por la calle y pedir que te identifiques así por la cara. "Oh pero esque el canario fue a buscar bronca" Una mierda, fue a tener una conversación normal, preguntadoles por qué cojones han dejado su coche en medio de la entrada de una propiedad privada, y en vez de contestarle civilizadamente va el subnormal de las gafas y le agarra y agarra varias veces, le exige algo que no tiene por qué hacer (identificarse) y le intimida con amenazas de arresto. Por si fuera poco, el que tiene la obligación de identificarse (el policía) no lo hace.



Desgraciadamente al final se reduce todo al tiempo que quiera uno perder.
Pero vamos, que si te sobra el tiempo y el dinero, puedes darles mucho por el culo.

Para empezar, se puede poner una reclamación. No es que sirva para mucho, pero toca los huevos, ya que tienen que perder el tiempo en contestar, ya que es su obligación. Para gente que apenas sepa escribir puede ser muy duro, a pesar de tener cartas modelo y macros. 

Si se es víctima de una actuación policial que pudiera ser constitutiva de infracción disciplinaria, ha de remitirse al órgano administrativo al que corresponda la competencia sancionadora. 

Y si ya es más grave, pues se interpone una querella. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que estamos ante gente acostumbrada a actuar con poca profesionalidad. De la mala praxis hacen costumbre y entra dentro de su normalidad. Es lo que han mamado desde siempre.

O te defiendes o te joden. Hay que reeducarlos.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> A vosotros sí que os habría que poner un bozal en lugar de mascarilla.
> 
> En los partidos de infantiles y juveniles es donde más problemas ocurren, con los papás y las mamás que están convencidos de que su hijo es una estrella a la que los envidiosos no dejan prosperar.



Si, 3 policias en cada partido de infantiles, anda ya...


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


>



Interesante vídeo, es bueno compartir estas cosas para que no se olviden ¿Sabes si los chicos denunciaron?


----------



## Alatristeando (26 Jul 2022)

Buensv


dragon33 dijo:


> Abuso policial en España por no llevar mascarilla
> 
> 
> Abusos policiales por no llevar mascarilla, no sólo se producen en el extranjero como a veces parece, sin ir más lejos, en España también andamos con estas ridiculeces policiales. En lugar de persegui...
> ...



Buena recopilación de vídeos.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Pues se acerca silenciosamente y pregunta:
> 
> "Buenas tardes, ¿Quién está al mando, por favor?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Burrocracia (26 Jul 2022)

El streaming va a acabar con los abusos de los maderos,hace no tanto ,lo hubiesen detenido diciendo que les agredió y por tanto atentado contra la autoridad y un proceso que te cagas con fiscales y jueces de parte de los polis descaradamente


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí. Un país donde los chulitos y macarras estén atados en corto.



Qué delito es ese?. Chulismo y macarrismo?.

Te inventas delitos.

Y encima cuando lo único que hace el valiente ciudadano es denunciar el abusó de la policía en una propiedad privada ...



> Cualquier policia del mundo aparca donde cree conveniente estando de servicio, lo mismo que las ambulancias o los bomberos



Una polla. Un policía no aparca donde le sale de las pelotas. Aparca en donde no tiene que aparcar si no tiene otro remedio y hay delito flagrante.

Para dejar el coche a la sombra mientras se rascan los huevos en un partido de fútbol no.


----------



## Digamelon (26 Jul 2022)

Silver_Surfer dijo:


> No es. ninguna gilipollada, si cualquier ciudadano deja el coche ahí lo crujen
> 
> Ellos deberían dar ejemplo



De hecho, si es propiedad privada, no dicen ni mú a no ser que el dueño les llame para que vengan con la grúa.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> por cierto, nunca pidáis el número de placa, hay que exigirles el CARNET DE POLICIA OFICIAL



Exacto.

La TIP (Tarjeta de Identificación).

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (26 Jul 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Tu puta madre si es puta en todos los universos...no solo en los para-lelos, en el multiverso completo.
> Y la mierda q cago por la vagina q escribe insultando a toda una región.
> T daba un patada en la boca q t cambiaba d universo...aunque tu madre seguiría siendo puta e igual q la mierda q parió seguira siendo mierda, [ tu ].



Mi madre es puta y yo soy hijo de,y aún así no he visto mayor grado de dejadez y ombliguismo más que en las islas. Están los mocosos y bajas eternas de los funcivagos y un peldaño más arriba las policías locales de las afortunadas. Son trabajos de alto riesgo vista la cantidad de epidemias que sufren, de 20 policías 18 de baja durante las fiestas. ¡Pero es una coincidencia!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Que manita tan larga tiene el pitufo. Parece que ser subnormal y prepotente sean requisitos para poder entrar ahi.



Ese agente es "carne de expediente".

El muy imbécil se cree Autoridad. La Autoridad se obtiene y se ejerce.

¿Se dan cuenta la diferencia con los agentes que hace años estaban en las calles?

Ahora solamente hay críos LOGSE patrullando parapetados tras un chaleco y guantes anti-corte.

Ese chavalito sería "la putita" de la Compañía si hubiese pasado por el Ejército.

Ahora comienzan a "disfrutar" del placer de la abolición del Servicio Militar Obligatorio.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Mirando el partido los niños en servicio , el melenas con el pelo pasándose el reglamento por el culo , la perra Charo y el que el mensaje que se ve detrás pensando la Cage pero bien ,para eso pagamos para que vean los partidos de sus hijos , mientras están delitiedo inmigrantes ilegales y no vienen , escoria policial , en su horario de trabajo mirando el fútbol de sus hijos



Eso me parece más plausible que la sarta de subnormaladas que han excretado quienes les intentan, torpemente, defender.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí. Un país donde los chulitos y macarras estén atados en corto.
> 
> Cualquier policia del mundo aparca donde cree conveniente estando de servicio, lo mismo que las ambulancias o los bomberos



De Servicio...

6 años de Prisión para Griñán y 9 de inhabilitación para Chaves.

De Servicio...

Mira, muchachito: estoy hasta los cojones de ver hasta camiones de bomberos subidos a la acera frente al supermercado LIDL porque están haciendo la compra.

Antes existía un concepto que los críos actualmente no conocéis. Se llama VERGÜENZA TORERA. Un P.A. (un "gris cualquiera") tenía más vergüenza que todos los que conforman los actuales FCSE, al cual más delincuente.

Se comienza aparcando "a la sombrita" y se termina "desapareciendo" 2.000kg de cocaína de la COMISARÍA CENTRAL DE SEVILLA.

Ten vergüenza. Cállate.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> A vosotros sí que os habría que poner un bozal en lugar de mascarilla.
> 
> En los partidos de infantiles y juveniles es donde más problemas ocurren, con los papás y las mamás que están convencidos de que su hijo es una estrella a la que los envidiosos no dejan prosperar.



Asistí a muchos con mi chaval cómo portero.

Nunca hubo agentes de Policía.

Que no me cuentes historias. Los que tenemos "los cojones pelados de chupar Guardia" sabemos distinguir muy bien al "escaqueado".

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (26 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Desgraciadamente al final se reduce todo al tiempo que quiera uno perder.
> Pero vamos, que si te sobra el tiempo y el dinero, puedes darles mucho por el culo.
> 
> Para empezar, se puede poner una reclamación. No es que sirva para mucho, pero toca los huevos, ya que tienen que perder el tiempo en contestar, ya que es su obligación. Para gente que apenas sepa escribir puede ser muy duro, a pesar de tener cartas modelo y macros.
> ...



Reeducarlos a través de los Juzgados en Función de Guardia.

Y solicitar siempre Prisión Preventiva. Siempre. Cuando se vean en la "Vistilla" se les terminará esa chulería que tienen ese críos.

¡Pelo!
¡Prenda de cabeza!

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Jul 2022)

La madera se pone nerviosa cuando ven que sacas un móvil...


----------



## lagartiniano (26 Jul 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Sí. Un país donde los chulitos y macarras estén atados en corto.
> 
> Cualquier policia del mundo aparca donde cree conveniente estando de servicio, lo mismo que las ambulancias o los bomberos



Pero que servicio ni que servicia, ESTAN VIENDO PUTO FURGOL.

Y pa chulitos y macarras los canicías esos, tocando sin permiso y empujando, tratando de amedrentar, en vez de pedir perdón, mover el puto coche, y ponerse a trabajar, no sé, por ejemplo, persiguiendo el puto crimen y defendiendo a los ciudadanos de bien.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Jul 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Pero que servicio ni que servicia, ESTAN VIENDO PUTO FURGOL.
> 
> Y pa chulitos y macarras los canicías esos, tocando sin permiso y empujando, tratando de amedrentar, en vez de pedir perdón, mover el puto coche, y ponerse a trabajar, no sé, por ejemplo, persiguiendo el puto crimen y defendiendo a los ciudadanos de bien.



Lo dicho antes, están viendo a su Jonathan jugando el partido de infantiles y han aparcado el coche a la sombrita.


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Seguro que si el tema escala y acaban en un juzgado, al juez le va a hacer mucha gracia lo de identificar preventivamente "por si comete una infracción"



Primero que si esto escala el que acabará en el banquillo será vuestro ídolo mononeuronal y segundo dice la LO 4/2015 de 30 de marzo: 

Artículo 16. Identificación de personas.
1. En el cumplimiento de sus funciones de indagación y prevención delictiva, así como para la sanción de infracciones penales y administrativas, los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrán requerir la identificación de las personas en los siguientes supuestos:

a) Cuando existan indicios de que han podido participar en la comisión de una infracción.

b) Cuando, en atención a las circunstancias concurrentes, se considere razonablemente necesario que acrediten su identidad para *prevenir la comisión de un delito.*

Así que cuando llegue al conocimiento de su Señoría esta le va a soltar un par de azotes en el culo para que no lo vuelva a hacer.

No sabes ni la ley ni qué derechos tienes y te creees que puedes jugar a ser revolucionario de intergñec vacilando a un agente de la autoridad impunemente. Menos mal que en este foro pocos son los que salen a la calle


----------



## naburiano (26 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Listillo ocioso buscándose problemas serios, para ser "popular" o ir de victimilla o yo que sé en el Twiter, y no se le ocurre otra cosa mejor que intimidar a dos policías grabándolos, por una gilipollada, una nimiedad de mierda.



Que sorprendente! Un izmierdista defendiendo a la policía! No se podía saber!


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



Vaya, hay un poli que parece, por el tamaño, un muñeco.

A todo esto, habiéndoles dado el DNI, ¿creéis que se arriesga a alguna multa injusta en forma de represalia?


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> De Servicio...
> 
> 6 años de Prisión para Griñán y 9 de inhabilitación para Chaves.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo mal que dejen el coche encima de la acera un momento, siempre y cuando jamás se multe a otra gente por hacer lo mismo. Si no es así, entonces que no lo hagan.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Seguro que si el tema escala y acaban en un juzgado, al juez le va a hacer mucha gracia lo de identificar preventivamente "por si comete una infracción"



Y si no como coño denuncias la publicación del vídeo? Habláis por hablar sin tener ni puta idea, movidos únicamente por la frustración y el odio.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Lo dicho ...
> 
> "La prevaricación es un delito que solo puede ser cometido por la persona que es funcionaria, que es parte de la Administración Pública y de la cual se espera que proteja los intereses generales de la sociedad. Por ejemplo, pueden cometer este delito un juez o un policía"
> 
> ...



Que si macho, vaya pedazo de texto para justificar tu teoría de que están cometiendo un delito, "prevaricando" según tu por aparcar en un aparcamiento privado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> La TIP (Tarjeta de Identificación).
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Jajaj los listos.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (26 Jul 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Si lo ocurrido es solo lo que muestra el vídeo, los policías se han equivocado, no por aparcar el coche, sino por la actitud que demuestran, ya que no viene a cuento identificar al ciudadano ni mucho menos intimidarlo con insinuaciones de que lo van a detener. Profesionalidad cero.



Otra vez, los policias no van a buscar a nadie para detenerlo, este tio es un flipado que va a desautorizar a la autoridad. Asi es el estado, si no te gusta vota al partido anarquista a ver si saca algun escaño. En mi pais quiero que la policia respete a los ciudadanos y quiero que los ciudadanos respeten a la policia. Lo unico que veo en el video es un chuleta emporrao increpando a unos policias. El unico delito que hay aqui es subir a internet un video de unos policias a los que se les identifica perfectamente la cara.


----------



## sasuke (26 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Se conoce de "Refugiados". Ahí (generalmente en muchos Centros Penitenciarios hasta se habilita una parte del Módulo "de Entradas y Salidas" a tal efecto) están segregados del resto de población reclusa:
> 
> * Miembros de los FCSE.
> * Travestis
> ...



Mira macho deja de inventarte cosas, ni hay módulo de entradas y salidas, como tú lo llamas , que eso en cualquier talego se llama módulo de ingresos, ni en el módulo de ingresos meten a los fies 4, y ya lo de que hay un módulo para travelos y otro para violadores, forma parte de alguna serie chorra de televisión

Por cierto lo de que haya un módulo de refugiados tampoco es cierto


----------



## mvpower (26 Jul 2022)

Enésimo capítulo de los impresentables parásitos escorias de negro y verde 

Los simios que tanto adoran darán pronto cuenta de ellos


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Primero que si esto escala el que acabará en el banquillo será vuestro ídolo mononeuronal y segundo dice la LO 4/2015 de 30 de marzo:
> 
> Artículo 16. Identificación de personas.
> 1. En el cumplimiento de sus funciones de indagación y prevención delictiva, así como para la sanción de infracciones penales y administrativas, los agentes de las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad podrán requerir la identificación de las personas en los siguientes supuestos:
> ...



Claro claro, explica qué delito estaban previniendo para pedirle que se identificase


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y si no como coño denuncias la publicación del vídeo? Habláis por hablar sin tener ni puta idea, movidos únicamente por la frustración y el odio.



De la misma manera que se denuncian todos los demás


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Claro claro, explica qué delito estaban previniendo para pedirle que se identificase



Provocación, calumnias, contra la propia imagen, falta de respeto a la autoridad... Tienes para aburrir, pero eres un analfabeto jurídico, ¿para qué preguntas lo que no entiendes?


----------



## Kayros (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Provocación, calumnias, contra la propia imagen, falta de respeto a la autoridad... Tienes para aburrir, pero eres un analfabeto jurídico, ¿para qué preguntas lo que no entiendes?



Pal ignore, maricona.


----------



## Mitsou (26 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Provocación, calumnias, contra la propia imagen, falta de respeto a la autoridad... Tienes para aburrir, pero eres un analfabeto jurídico, ¿para qué preguntas lo que no entiendes?



Jajaja, si sí, sabes mucho tu, ya se ve. Tanto comi todos los "expertos" cuando lo de el allanamiento del piso, sabéis más que nadie y luego llega la realidad


----------



## Kenshiro (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Jajaja, si sí, sabes mucho tu, ya se ve. Tanto comi todos los "expertos" cuando lo de el allanamiento del piso, sabéis más que nadie y luego llega la realidad



Ponme fallo de la AP que respalde lo que rebuznas.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (26 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> De la misma manera que se denuncian todos los demás



Pero vamos a ver, como denuncias a una persona si no sabes a quién coño denuncias?


----------



## Tblls (27 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Provocación, calumnias, contra la propia imagen, falta de respeto a la autoridad... Tienes para aburrir, pero eres un analfabeto jurídico, ¿para qué preguntas lo que no entiendes?



Yo no veo nada de eso en el vídeo. Veo a un ciudadano hablando con la policía y estos intentando abusando de su autoridad.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Jul 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Yo no veo nada de eso en el vídeo. Veo a un ciudadano hablando con la policía y estos intentando abusando de su autoridad.



Que muy bien, que os creéis que todo es jauja y podéis hacer lo que os sale de las pelotas sin que nadie os tosa. El subnormal se está grabando mientras comete un delito de desobediencia y encima está emitiendo el vídeo en stream por redes sociales, lo que ya constituye de por sí una infracción de la LOPSC, así que estaba justificadísima la identificación, más luego todo el catálogo que puedas cometer con esas imágenes a través de las TIC. Ya he ido poniendo toda la legislación al respecto, el que quiera que repita la jugada.


----------



## AEM (27 Jul 2022)

esos hdpta han olvidado que trabajan para el ciudadano. Seguro que con un delincuente moronegro no se ponen tan chulos


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Que muy bien, que os creéis que todo es jauja y podéis hacer lo que os sale de las pelotas sin que nadie os tosa. El subnormal se está grabando mientras comete un delito de desobediencia y encima está emitiendo el vídeo en stream por redes sociales, lo que ya constituye de por sí una infracción de la LOPSC, así que estaba justificadísima la identificación, más luego todo el catálogo que puedas cometer con esas imágenes a través de las TIC. Ya he ido poniendo toda la legislación al respecto, el que quiera que repita la jugada.



Y el policía o tú sabeis que estaba emitiendo por streaming, no?. Vete a tomar por culo, payaso!. 

Esos policías que se creen DIOS y que pueden hacer lo que les sale de las pelotas por tener uniforme y plaquita, que creen que somos borregos, que te pueden aparcar el coche EN TU PROPIEDAD porque está a la sombra, mientras se rascan los huevos a dos manos viendo un partido de fútbol PACO, a la puta calle, y si delinquen, como parece el caso, a la cárcel.

Basura como esa no puede ser policías. Hay que acabar con esa lacra inmunda que abusa de la nación.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Y el policía o tú sabeis que estaba emitiendo por streaming, no?. Vete a tomar por culo, payaso!.
> 
> Esos policías que se creen DIOS y que pueden hacer lo que les sale de las pelotas por tener uniforme y plaquita, que creen que somos borregos, que te pueden aparcar el coche EN TU PROPIEDAD porque está a la sombra, mientras se rascan los huevos a dos manos viendo un partido de fútbol PACO, a la puta calle, y si delinquen, como parece el caso, a la cárcel.
> 
> Basura como esa no puede ser policías. Hay que acabar con esa lacra inmunda que abusa de la nación.



Si te parece, policías teníais que ser todos los frikis inadaptados de este hilo que no conocéis la ley y os la inventáis sobre la marcha. Voy a explicarte el supuesto para que lo entiendas por si se te atraganta el artículo 16 de la LO 4/15: el mongolico está grabando y con esa grabación puede cometer los delitos expuestos a través de las TIC, por lo tanto, en prevención de dichos delitos, el policía está habilitado para identificarlo y este al negarse reiteradas veces comete un delito de desobediencia. Y eso al margen de si sabe que está emitiendo o no, le basta con saber que está grabando.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Mira macho deja de inventarte cosas, ni hay módulo de entradas y salidas, como tú lo llamas , que eso en cualquier talego se llama módulo de ingresos, ni en el módulo de ingresos meten a los fies 4, y ya lo de que hay un módulo para travelos y otro para violadores, forma parte de alguna serie chorra de televisión
> 
> Por cierto lo de que haya un módulo de refugiados tampoco es cierto



¿Inventarme?

El "Módulo de Ingresos" es conocido INTERNAMENTE como "Módulo de Entradas y Salidas".

Si tienen que llevar en Conducción (una "cunda") a un interno se le saca de su Módulo habitual el día anterior y se le asigna una celda ("chabolo") en el Módulo de Ingresos.

Lo mismo para el preso que debe hacer noche (una parada intermedia) durante una Conducción que resulte larga (por ejemplo Barcelona-Asturias).

Y sí. Más de un interno ha estado en Módulo de Enfermería "Refugiado".

Una cosa es la capacidad teórica de un Centro Penitenciario y otra es la realidad (algunas masificadas), que obligan a "Soluciones Creativas" a los Subdirectores.

Creo que Vd. se refiere a la Teoría. La práctica es muy distinta.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Jul 2022)

Mitsou dijo:


> Claro claro, explica qué delito estaban previniendo para pedirle que se identificase



Esa pregunta se la hace el Juez en Funciones de Guardia a los agentes. En ese momento empiezan con el "verá Señoría... Es que...."

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## amanciortera (27 Jul 2022)

LA POLICIA ES BASURA EN TODOS LOS PAISES, LOS MAYORES DELINCUENTES SON ELLOS, VEREMOS COSITAS EN LOS PRÓXIMOS AÑOS, AL ESTILO LETRINOAMERICANO.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Jul 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Asistí a muchos con mi chaval cómo portero.
> 
> Nunca hubo agentes de Policía.
> 
> ...



Dices que es un partido de críos porque te sale de los cojones, en partidos de lo que era la antigua 3 división, tiene que ir la GC o la PN.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> LA POLICIA ES BASURA EN TODOS LOS PAISES, LOS MAYORES DELINCUENTES SON ELLOS, VEREMOS COSITAS EN LOS PRÓXIMOS AÑOS, AL ESTILO LETRINOAMERICANO.



Y tu de qué grupo serás, de los abusadores o de los abusados? Me refiero en tu posición de ciudadano.


----------



## amanciortera (27 Jul 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Y tu de qué grupo serás, de los abusadores o de los abusados? Me refiero en tu posición de ciudadano.



Yo tengo licencia de caza, siempre la he mantenido a pesar de no ir al coto ya pues vienen tiempos interesantes


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (27 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Yo tengo licencia de caza, siempre la he mantenido a pesar de no ir al coto ya pues vienen tiempos interesantes



Dos escopetas tengo


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Si te parece, policías teníais que ser todos los frikis inadaptados de este hilo que no conocéis la ley y os la inventáis sobre la marcha. Voy a explicarte el supuesto para que lo entiendas por si se te atraganta el artículo 16 de la LO 4/15: el mongolico está grabando y con esa grabación puede cometer los delitos expuestos a través de las TIC, por lo tanto, en prevención de dichos delitos, el policía está habilitado para identificarlo y este al negarse reiteradas veces comete un delito de desobediencia. Y eso al margen de si sabe que está emitiendo o no, le basta con saber que está grabando.



Se identificó. Dió su número de DNI. Igual que el policía no tiene que dar su nombre, el ciudadano tampoco. Con su DNI vale. Ya dijo que no lo tenía. Si no le vale, lo puede acompañar a su casa o llevar a comisaría, pero de desobediencia nada de nada.

Ahora explícame en qué artículo de la LO 4/15 un SUBNORMAL con traje de policía puede aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas su coche, en una propiedad privada, y única y exclusivamente para que le dé sombra, tocando los cojones al vecindario propietario del lugar donde el RETRASADO aparcó.


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

No hay que pasarles ni una. El mismo celo con el que "obedecen órdenes" hay que tenerlo para examinar con lupa sus actuaciones. Y a la mínima: reclamación o denuncia. Todo grabado. Que vayan a tocarle los cojones a los delincuentes de verdad y no al ciudadano que los mantiene con sus impuestos.

La mayoría no son policías, sino SALTEADORES DE CAMINOS a la caza de víctimas indefensas.


----------



## mvpower (27 Jul 2022)

Son los Impresentables escorias de negro y verde
Reyes parásitos

No hay más que añadir

Lo que se debe hacer es marginarlos, que no se sientan cómodos, cuando alguien sea escoria de negro y verde apartarte de él e ignorarlo completamente, incluido si eres familiar o amigo. En cuanto sepas que es escoria de negro y verde, automáticamente aplicarle el mayor de los desprecios
Si tienes un bar tratarlos con la máxima sequedad, y meterles ecoli en los cafés.

Si todo el mundo los desprecia y margina ya tienen lo que se merecen.

Pero se obviamente que estamos en un país de borregos, en el que todos querrían pertenecer a una rama parasitaria del estado corrupto. Ese es el verdadero problema

Ya veremos si tenemos guerra próximamente, de ser así, los parásitos que se preparen.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (27 Jul 2022)

"El DNI es un artículo instransferible y no tengo porqué dárselo a ustec" 

Vaya uno para ir dando lecciones de derecho a la policía. Han dejado el coche en un lugar que no molesta y que tampoco estoy seguro que sea zona privada, no por la cara si no por estar próximo al lugar que les han encargado vigilar. Otro Paco tocahuevos con pretensiones de defensor del pueblo. Si hay que enfrentarse con un caballero que está haciendo algo ilegal se hace, pero no con estas formas.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Se identificó. Dió su número de DNI. Igual que el policía no tiene que dar su nombre, el ciudadano tampoco. Con su DNI vale. Ya dijo que no lo tenía. Si no le vale, lo puede acompañar a su casa o llevar a comisaría, pero de desobediencia nada de nada.
> 
> Ahora explícame en qué artículo de la LO 4/15 un SUBNORMAL con traje de policía puede aparcar donde le salga de las pelotas su coche, en una propiedad privada, y única y exclusivamente para que le dé sombra, tocando los cojones al vecindario propietario del lugar donde el RETRASADO aparcó.



Se nota que hablas por hablar, pero es que no aplicas ni la lógica elemental. Tienes la obligación de enseñar e incluso entregar tu DNI en el que consta hasta tu dirección a requerimiento de las FCS en cumplimiento de sus funciones, ¿cómo no van a poder identificarte plenamente por tu nombre y apellido para comprobar que no les estás soltando 8 dígitos al azar? Sería un cachondeo si por casualidad el nota llega a decir el DNI de alguien en busca y captura y se tenga que ir detenido por gilipollas 

Acusáis a la policía de transgredir la ley, pero no tenéis ni idea de cuál es esa ley que presuntamente transgrede mientras defendéis la lamentable actuación del guanche kinkillero que directamente se graba cometiendo un delito y una infracción incluso después de haber visto el artículo del código penal que la tipifica. Si los encargados de guardar el orden fuerais los iluminados que os habéis manifestado a lo largo del hilo, lo de la pandemia iba a parecer un cachondeo en comparación a la distopía kafkiana en la que nos meteríais.

Y en cuanto a aparcar en propiedad privada, voy a buscarlo en la ley de seguridad vial, seguro que hay otro artículo que os dejará en mal lugar, aunque la lógica dicta que como los conductores tienen enlace visual con el vehículo, el procedimiento lógico a seguir sería pedir amablemente a los agentes que lo muevan porque molesta, en vez de ponerse ha hacer el monguer con la camarita buscando 5 minutos de fama en tuiter.


----------



## Tblls (27 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Que muy bien, que os creéis que todo es jauja y podéis hacer lo que os sale de las pelotas sin que nadie os tosa. El subnormal se está grabando mientras comete un delito de desobediencia y encima está emitiendo el vídeo en stream por redes sociales, lo que ya constituye de por sí una infracción de la LOPSC, así que estaba justificadísima la identificación, más luego todo el catálogo que puedas cometer con esas imágenes a través de las TIC. Ya he ido poniendo toda la legislación al respecto, el que quiera que repita la jugada.



Te noto alterado burbujo relaja estamos argumentando.

Grabar no es delito (publicarlo sin tapar si y por aquí puede pillar). Los policías no saben si está subiendo el vídeo a internet o es para uso privado así que en ese momento no hay motivo para pedirlo ni infracción ni delitos.

No comete ningún delito de desobediencia. El se identifica según le piden. Además no estás obligado a tenerlo encima, exactamente igual que el pasaporte y nadie lo porta a todos lados (art. 9 y 11 de la Ley 4/2015 de protección de la seguridad ciudadana, conocida como Ley Mordaza). Los que tienen NIE si que están obligados. En ningún apartado se contempla como infracción el hecho de no portar el DNI. Como mucho te pueden llevar al cuartel para identificar.

La ley le ampara (menos en subur esos vídeos online sin tapar en mi opinión). No serás de esos que apoyaba a la policía en las restricciones covid no?


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Se nota que hablas por hablar, pero es que no aplicas ni la lógica elemental. Tienes la obligación de enseñar e incluso entregar tu DNI en el que consta hasta tu dirección a requerimiento de las FCS en cumplimiento de sus funciones, ¿cómo no van a poder identificarte plenamente por tu nombre y apellido para comprobar que no les estás soltando 8 dígitos al azar? Sería un cachondeo si por casualidad el nota llega a decir el DNI de alguien en busca y captura y se tenga que ir detenido por gilipollas
> 
> Acusáis a la policía de transgredir la ley, pero no tenéis ni idea de cuál es esa ley que presuntamente transgrede mientras defendéis la lamentable actuación del guanche kinkillero que directamente se graba cometiendo un delito y una infracción incluso después de haber visto el artículo del código penal que la tipifica. Si los encargados de guardar el orden fuerais los iluminados que os habéis manifestado a lo largo del hilo, lo de la pandemia iba a parecer un cachondeo en comparación a la distopía kafkiana en la que nos meteríais.
> 
> Y en cuanto a aparcar en propiedad privada, voy a buscarlo en la ley de seguridad vial, seguro que hay otro artículo que os dejará en mal lugar, aunque la lógica dicta que como los conductores tienen enlace visual con el vehículo, el procedimiento lógico a seguir sería pedir amablemente a los agentes que lo muevan porque molesta, en vez de ponerse ha hacer el monguer con la camarita buscando 5 minutos de fama en tuiter.



Busca, busca, a ver dónde dice que los que juegan a policía siendo morralla delictiva con ínfulas de brazo ejecutor de una tiranía pueden aparcar en donde les sale de los huevos para tener su coche a la sombra.


----------



## nololeo (27 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!



-si por algun motivo molesta el coche, la policia lo retira.
-si es un hecho repetido pues se presenta una queja y no se repite.
-si es un hecho repetido y caprichoso se presenta una queja o denuncia y el superior toma medidas contra los policias.
Creo que estariamos en el primer supuesto, a los sumo el segundo.
Se retira el coche y solucionado.
El ir grabando con el móvil y con esos modales, pone mas en evidencia al que graba incluso. Creo que no tiene fundamento ni maneras.


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> -si por algun motivo molesta el coche, la policia lo retira.
> -si es un hecho repetido pues se presenta una queja y no se repite.
> -si es un hecho repetido y caprichoso se presenta una queja o denuncia y el superior toma medidas contra los policias.
> Creo que estariamos en el primer supuesto, a los sumo el segundo.
> ...



No hay que publicarlo.

Se pone reclamación, se advierte de que se tiene grabación de los hechos y que se pondrá a disposición judicial si fuese necesario.

Siempre queda la opción de los periódicos. Se le da la info y el vídeo a los juntaletras ansiosos por publicar estas polladas. Jode más a los superiores porque saca los colores a los jefes. A nadie le gusta que sus subordinados salgan en los medios por conductas reprobables. 

Si es algo más gordo, pues a la vía penal.

Hay que ir al merme. Sin prisa, pero sin pausa, como la gota malaya. Un garrulo perdiendo su condición de funcionario es una pequeña victoria. Si tiene familia e hipoteca, nutrición máxima. Sólo es cuestión de tiempo que cometan una cagada. 

Sin ir más lejos, la población reclusa de policías es de alrededor de 200 internos. Cuando salen algunos, entran otros tantos, manteniéndose la población de héroes más o menos constante. Y eso teniendo que los que están condenados lo están por delitos graves: tráfico de drogas, homicidios y asesinatos. 

Tienen que sentirse vigilados, examinados y fiscalizados a cada minuto. Mientras haya tanto traficante y delincuente campando a sus anchas en este país está de más joder al currito medio.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Jul 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Te noto alterado burbujo relaja estamos argumentando.
> 
> Grabar no es delito (publicarlo sin tapar si y por aquí puede pillar). Los policías no saben si está subiendo el vídeo a internet o es para uso privado así que en ese momento no hay motivo para pedirlo ni infracción ni delitos.
> 
> ...



Es que me estoy repitiendo.
Que da igual si sabe o no que lo está subiendo a RRSS, que lo relevante es que lo está grabando y esas imágenes se pueden utilizar para la comisión de delitos, por tanto en prevención de los mismos el policía tiene el deber de identificarlo plenamente.
Si el tío no lleva el DNI encima, que no es el caso pues él mismo reconoce que no lo saca porque piensa que no está obligado (ya hemos visto que sí lo está) no basta solo con el número, porque lo único que puede sacar el agente con eso es una identidad que no puede cotejar si corresponde realmente a la de la persona a la que está filiando.
Este imbécil ha tenido suerte de toparse con uno que no quería salir tarde o que realmente no sabía la ley, porque si lo llegan a detener, ahora mismo tendría antecedentes penales.

Y ya que preguntas, ciertas actuaciones virales durante la plandemia me parecieron putapénicas, como la de la puerta o el helicóptero; otras descontextualizadas, como decir que detenían a la gente por no llevar el bozal cuando realmente se trataban de detenciones procedentes por desobediencias como la del subnormal que preside este hilo, cuando no por reclamaciones judiciales; pero la mayoría de intervenciones y de las que no se hablan en el foro son las de las gafas de madera y laissez faire o simples llamadas al orden. Pero las inapelables cagadas cometidas durante el encierro no justifican la nueva moda foril (auspiciada por cierto ultra de DN cuya aversión por la ley y el orden era bastante anterior al cobic, dicho sea de paso) de incitar a tocar los cojones al guardia, acusarlo de no trabajar o de abuso policial cada vez que lo hace y decir que solo putean a españoles blancos y heterosexuales y celebrar cada agresión que sufren de tercermundistas a los que supuestamente nunca tocan.



Blackmoon dijo:


> Busca, busca, a ver dónde dice que los que juegan a policía siendo morralla delictiva con ínfulas de brazo ejecutor de una tiranía pueden aparcar en donde les sale de los huevos para tener su coche a la sombra.



Lo de que juegan a ser policías es una suposición tuya, yo creo que lo más probable es que sean funcionarios de carrera unidos a la administración y con nombramiento publicado en el BOE, aunque según algún tontaco de tu ralea que ha aparecido en este mismo hilo puede ser que hayan robado el zeta, el uniforme y nadie se haya enterado. Todo es posible en la perturbada mente del burbujo ACABado.
Lo de que son morralla delictiva ya hemos aclarado con la ley en la mano que es mentira y sobre la ley de seguridad vial, la he revisado y no especifica nada sobre aparcar en propiedad privada (en todo caso propiedad privada abierta al tránsito público), así que remitiéndonos al artículo 5 del CP, está permitido en cuanto que la ley no lo prohíbe. Otra paja mental a tu cajón de las frustraciones vitales que ya ni cierra.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (27 Jul 2022)

Manda cojones que, en el peor de los casos, un coche mal aparcado y un tonto con gorra generen 22 páginas de hilo y 38k de visitas.

Poca faena y mucho tiempo libre veo yo aquí...


----------



## tracrium (27 Jul 2022)

El Profeta 2.0 dijo:


> Poca faena y mucho tiempo libre veo yo aquí...



Mucha pulisia.


----------



## Panko21 (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Se nota que hablas por hablar, pero es que no aplicas ni la lógica elemental. Tienes la obligación de enseñar e incluso entregar tu DNI en el que consta hasta tu dirección a requerimiento de las FCS en cumplimiento de sus funciones, ¿cómo no van a poder identificarte plenamente por tu nombre y apellido para comprobar que no les estás soltando 8 dígitos al azar? Sería un cachondeo si por casualidad el nota llega a decir el DNI de alguien en busca y captura y se tenga que ir detenido por gilipollas
> 
> Acusáis a la policía de transgredir la ley, pero no tenéis ni idea de cuál es esa ley que presuntamente transgrede mientras defendéis la lamentable actuación del guanche kinkillero que directamente se graba cometiendo un delito y una infracción incluso después de haber visto el artículo del código penal que la tipifica. Si los encargados de guardar el orden fuerais los iluminados que os habéis manifestado a lo largo del hilo, lo de la pandemia iba a parecer un cachondeo en comparación a la distopía kafkiana en la que nos meteríais.
> 
> Y en cuanto a aparcar en propiedad privada, voy a buscarlo en la ley de seguridad vial, seguro que hay otro artículo que os dejará en mal lugar, aunque la lógica dicta que como los conductores tienen enlace visual con el vehículo, el procedimiento lógico a seguir sería pedir amablemente a los agentes que lo muevan porque molesta, en vez de ponerse ha hacer el monguer con la camarita buscando 5 minutos de fama en tuiter.



En propiedad privada no tienen jurisdicción, no pueden ni multar un coche mal aparcado aunque el aparcamiento sea el de una diputación provincial.


----------



## Panko21 (28 Jul 2022)

SSi


Tales90 dijo:


> Y si estaban dando seguridad en el partido de futbol?? En casi todos cuando ya tiene determinado nivel hay policias. Si es así el tio va a saco por los policias buscando que lo detengan, y al final. Además dando gritos y grabandolos.



Siguen sin poder aparcar en propiedad privada


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Es que me estoy repitiendo.
> Que da igual si sabe o no que lo está subiendo a RRSS, que lo relevante es que lo está grabando y esas imágenes se pueden utilizar para la comisión de delitos, por tanto en prevención de los mismos el policía tiene el deber de identificarlo plenamente.
> Si el tío no lleva el DNI encima, que no es el caso pues él mismo reconoce que no lo saca porque piensa que no está obligado (ya hemos visto que sí lo está) no basta solo con el número, porque lo único que puede sacar el agente con eso es una identidad que no puede cotejar si corresponde realmente a la de la persona a la que está filiando.
> Este imbécil ha tenido suerte de toparse con uno que no quería salir tarde o que realmente no sabía la ley, porque si lo llegan a detener, ahora mismo tendría antecedentes penales.
> ...



Vamos, que no pueden aparcar en donde les salga de las pelotas para ver el fútbol...

Gracias por reconocerlo.

Y los policías, si abusan de su autoridad y cometen ilegalidades, a la puta calle. No queremos morralla. Tal vez tú sí, porque también seas morralla o tengas algún familiar que también es morralla, y abusa de la placa por la que juraron servir a la nación que desprecian.


----------



## Javiser (28 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y tiran puertas abajo por la seguridá colectiva! Ahi veo a tres, mientras dos "guardan" el futbol el tercero que busque un sitio donde aparcar el coche como todo ciudadano. Y si quiere sombra que pague el parking.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo, hay que unificar todos los cuerpos dejando solo la guardia civil y militarizar el cuerpo todavia mas.



Pues mira, el conforero al que respondes tiene razón, la ignorancia es muy atrevida.

De momento el coche cuando lo dejan en una intervención, o en orden público, deben dejarlo lo más a la vista posible y lo más cerca posible. A la vista porque hay mucho gilipollas que ve un coche de policía solo y puede decidir destrozar algo, y eso es un bien público que una vez inutilizado no puede usarse , por eso han de vigilarlo .

Y lo mas cerca posible es que aunque estén de orden público puede haber una urgencia que haga necesario abandonar el lugar y marcharse a otro. No saben cuándo les pueden llamar por algo prioritario y deben estar preparados para salir deprisa por si acaso...... Y por supuesto el coche debe estar operativo y sin problemas, de ahí el primer punto de estar a la vista.

Tú imagina que lo dejan lejos y fuera de la vista porque no había otro sitio , les llaman por una urgencia y tardan en llegar al coche, y al llegar a este un gilipollas como el del vídeo ha decidido pinchar las ruedas......al pobre que están apalizando o a la que están violando se deberá joder porque la policía llega tarde o no llega porque listos como tú dicen que vayan a buscar sitio o lo metan en un parking mientras están de orden público en un partido de esos de mierda ( a los que preferirían no ir)


----------



## Poseidón (28 Jul 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Pues mira, el conforero al que respondes tiene razón, la ignorancia es muy atrevida.
> 
> De momento el coche cuando lo dejan en una intervención, o en orden público, deben dejarlo lo más a la vista posible y lo más cerca posible. A la vista porque hay mucho gilipollas que ve un coche de policía solo y puede decidir destrozar algo, y eso es un bien público que una vez inutilizado no puede usarse , por eso han de vigilarlo .
> 
> ...



Despues de lo que habeis echo estos ultimos dos años (que me suena que tu eres del CNP) no os pienso echar ningun capote en nada. La proxima vez que vea al coche de la CNP aparcado en la rotonda mientras toman el cafecito ya colgare foto.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jul 2022)

El puto enano, alias 'Sony Crocket ', está acosando al chico:



Esta basura de ser humano debe ser expulsado de la policía!


----------



## Javiser (28 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Despues de lo que habeis echo estos ultimos dos años (que me suena que tu eres del CNP) no os pienso echar ningun capote en nada. La proxima vez que vea al coche de la CNP aparcado en la rotonda mientras toman el cafecito ya colgare foto.



Me parece bien. Al cesar lo que es del cesar, y aparcar mal por tomar un café no es correcto. Hacerlo por necesidades del servicio, como al parecer es este caso, si.


----------



## sonriaporfavor (28 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El puto enano, alias 'Sony Crocket ', está acosando al chico:
> 
> 
> 
> Esta basura de ser humano debe ser expulsado de la policía!



He visto el video y este fulano dice que el policia lo acoso otra vez, quizas en otro video puede decir que lo visitaron los aliens que luego sea verdad es otra cosa. 

Lo que no Entiendo es tanto escandalo por que unos policias esten ( trabajando o no ) en un partido y hayan dejado el auto mal estacionado. Los "hombres" de hoy se han vuelto mujeres montando shows por chorradas, si los policias se estan "escaqueando" no es novedad en España, hacen lo que TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES trabajen en la empresa publica o en la privada, que da verguenza internacional que siempre seamos los ultimos de la clase en productividad. 

Evidente no es excusa para que la gente se este rascando los huevos, Criticar la actuacion del policia es entendible pero Si te metes con su fisico o estilo de peinado ya deja entrever que es mas odio y envidia al agente que la actuacion en si.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (28 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El puto enano, alias 'Sony Crocket ', está acosando al chico:
> 
> 
> 
> Esta basura de ser humano debe ser expulsado de la policía!


----------



## Kenshiro (28 Jul 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> En propiedad privada no tienen jurisdicción, no pueden ni multar un coche mal aparcado aunque el aparcamiento sea el de una diputación provincial.



Habría que ver a qué régimen se atiene ese espacio concreto, ya que eso suele ser un tema de parkings privados donde al dejar el coche aceptas una normativa interna de la empresa que te vincula civilmente. En este caso estaríamos hablando de un terreno privado abierto al tránsito público, eso suponiendo que realmente sea propiedad privada, ya que solo nos estamos basando en el testimonio de un delincuente de poca monta.



Blackmoon dijo:


> Vamos, que no pueden aparcar en donde les salga de las pelotas para ver el fútbol...
> 
> Gracias por reconocerlo.
> 
> Y los policías, si abusan de su autoridad y cometen ilegalidades, a la puta calle. No queremos morralla. Tal vez tú sí, porque también seas morralla o tengas algún familiar que también es morralla, y abusa de la placa por la que juraron servir a la nación que desprecian.



Te acabo de decir que pueden parar ahí porque la ley no lo prohíbe. ¿No te cansas de ser gilipollas? Dime qué ilegalidad cometen esos policías. En cualquier caso está claro que lo que te molesta no son las ilegalidades porque estás defendiendo a un tío que se graba cometiendo una. Lo que te jode es que no las puedas cometer tú sin que te metan un merecido puro.


----------



## kickflip (28 Jul 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Que asco da el madero con gafas de sol y pelucón. Córtate ese pelo puta maricona que pareces una maruja



No entiendo cómo a la policía le permiten ir con esas melenas de hippie...


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Habría que ver a qué régimen se atiene ese espacio concreto, ya que eso suele ser un tema de parkings privados donde al dejar el coche aceptas una normativa interna de la empresa que te vincula civilmente. En este caso estaríamos hablando de un terreno privado abierto al tránsito público, eso suponiendo que realmente sea propiedad privada, ya que solo nos estamos basando en el testimonio de un delincuente de poca monta.
> 
> 
> Te acabo de decir que pueden parar ahí porque la ley no lo prohíbe. ¿No te cansas de ser gilipollas? Dime qué ilegalidad cometen esos policías. En cualquier caso está claro que lo que te molesta no son las ilegalidades porque estás defendiendo a un tío que se graba cometiendo una. Lo que te jode es que no las puedas cometer tú sin que te metan un merecido puro.



Delito recogido en el artículo 245 del código penal, tontolapolla.

Si se hubiera grabado comentiendo un delito lo que saldría es él enviado el vídeo a otras personas o difundiendolo en redes sociales, sorbelefas, que grabar NO es delito, lo sería difundir las imágenes sin permiso, y para eso tendrás que demostrar que fue él, chupanardos.

Te podría grabar a tí y a toda tu familia de degenerados un millón de veces y no podrías denunciarme.

Al puto enano ese de Miami Vice, a la puta calle.


----------



## Kenshiro (28 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Delito recogido en el artículo 245 del código penal, tontolapolla.
> 
> Si se hubiera grabado comentiendo un delito lo que saldría es él enviado el vídeo a otras personas o difundiendolo en redes sociales, sorbelefas, que grabar NO es delito, lo sería difundir las imágenes sin permiso, y para eso tendrás que demostrar que fue él, chupanardos.
> 
> ...



Por partes: 
-El 245 habla de espacios cerrados y encima es un tipo doloso, por lo que deberían ser conscientes de que es una propiedad privada y aún así aparcar, que eres un paleto con ínfulas de leguleyo.

-Está publicado en Instagram, así que resulta obvio que ya lo ha difundido, que ni la lógica más básica sabes usar.

-Lo repito otra vez como con los tontos: el delito no es grabar, eso solo justifica la identificación. El delito es la negativa reiterada a identificarse. 

Te piensas que conoces las leyes y eres un analfabeto funcional. Cualquier día vas a acabar detenido por chusma y por gilipollas. Espero que entonces abras un hilo y me pasaré a reírme en tu puta cara de deficiente.


----------



## s4d (28 Jul 2022)

Existiendo foros, tuiter y feisbuk yo no se para q mantienen abiertas las facultades de derecho.

De verdad q pagaria x ver entrar a alguno en sala y soltar las cosas q sueltan en los videos, en los foros o en el bar


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Por partes:
> -El 245 habla de espacios cerrados y encima es un tipo doloso, por lo que deberían ser conscientes de que es una propiedad privada y aún así aparcar, que eres un paleto con ínfulas de leguleyo.
> 
> -Está publicado en Instagram, así que resulta obvio que ya lo ha difundido, que ni la lógica más básica sabes usar.
> ...



No habla de espacios cerrados, habla de un "inmueble, vivienda o edificio" literalmente, y los bajos de un edificio también forman parte del edificio. Y el chico se lo dice al empezar el vídeo, se dirige a ellos y les pregunta porqué tienen aparcado su puto coche en esa propiedad privada, y ahí el miniyo chuloputas empieza a abusar de su cargo.

Es evidente que un edificio es una propiedad privada (es un puto edificio, joder), por lo que, salvo que sean de la comisaría Down, como parece que eres tú, saben de sobra que ahí no pueden poner su jodido coche a la sombra mientras se rascan los huevos en un partido de fútbol.

Ahora dime en qué parte del código penal aparece "te detengo por mis huevos porque eres chusma y por gilipollas".

A todos vosotros, policías abusadores, habría que daros 100 latigazos en plaza pública antes de echaros a la puta calle, morralla delincuente!!.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jul 2022)

Qué paliza tiene el puto cani.

Pero paliza de las de antes, de subteniente de la GC panzudo y ciego de coñac y con el Ducados en la boca arreando a lo grande en un sótano a esta rata inmunda.

Vaya payaso. Que se prepare el hijo de puta “lisensiado en derecho”.


----------



## waukegan (28 Jul 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Otra vez, los policias no van a buscar a nadie para detenerlo, este tio es un flipado que va a desautorizar a la autoridad. Asi es el estado, si no te gusta vota al partido anarquista a ver si saca algun escaño. En mi pais quiero que la policia respete a los ciudadanos y quiero que los ciudadanos respeten a la policia. Lo unico que veo en el video es un chuleta emporrao increpando a unos policias. El unico delito que hay aqui es subir a internet un video de unos policias a los que se les identifica perfectamente la cara.



¿Y qué tipo penal es "desautorizar a la autoridad"? El ciudadano puede ser un flipado y decir sandeces, pero no hay indicio alguno de comisión de delito.

¿Que hay que lidiar con mucha gentuza en el oficio de policía? Pues claro, para eso se les paga. También los médicos, los profesores y todo aquel que trabaje de cara al público tiene que lidiar este tipo de situaciones. Si lo que quiere alguien es tratar siempre con gente exquisita, pues que busque otra profesión. Conozco a varios amigos en la policía que estoy seguro que hubiesen salido airosos de esta situación con un poco de mano izquierda y sin despeinarse. Lamentablemente no es el caso del que sale en el vídeo, que si todo lo hace así, pues es un mal profesional.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jul 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> ¿Y qué tipo penal es "desautorizar a la autoridad"? El ciudadano puede ser un flipado y decir sandeces, pero no hay indicio alguno de comisión de delito.
> 
> ¿Que hay que lidiar con mucha gentuza en el oficio de policía? Pues claro, para eso se les paga. También los médicos, los profesores y todo aquel que trabaje de cara al público tiene que lidiar este tipo de situaciones. Si lo que quiere alguien es tratar siempre con gente exquisita, pues que busque otra profesión. Conozco a varios amigos en la policía que estoy seguro que hubiesen salido airosos de esta situación con un poco de mano izquierda y sin despeinarse. Lamentablemente no es el caso del que sale en el vídeo, que si todo lo hace así, pues es un mal profesional.



Es GENTUZA, tú lo has dicho, un puto desoficiado que se mete donde no le llaman y buscando su minuto de gloria entre los cerdos podemitas que tendrá ahora de seguidores.
Esos ademanes merecen unas cuantas denuncias y coscorrones.
Cerdo miserable engreído.


----------



## Kenshiro (28 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No habla de espacios cerrados, habla de un "inmueble, vivienda o edificio" literalmente, y los bajos de un edificio también forman parte del edificio. Y el chico se lo dice al empezar el vídeo, se dirige a ellos y les pregunta porqué tienen aparcado su puto coche en esa propiedad privada, y ahí el miniyo chuloputas empieza a abusar de su cargo.
> 
> Es evidente que un edificio es una propiedad privada (es un puto edificio, joder), por lo que, salvo que sean de la comisaría Down, como parece que eres tú, saben de sobra que ahí no pueden poner su jodido coche a la sombra mientras se rascan los huevos en un partido de fútbol.
> 
> ...



A ver tontín, dice el 245.2:
El que *ocupare*, sin autorización debida, un inmueble, vivienda o edificio ajenos que *no constituyan morada, *o se mantuviere en ellos* contra la voluntad de su titular...*

Por lo tanto ya estamos hablando de que el recinto debe ser susceptible de poder constituir morada, y el TS define morada como "el recinto, generalmente cerrado y techado, en el que el sujeto pasivo y sus parientes próximos, habitan, desarrollan su vida íntima y familiar". Y es un espacio que ni está cerrado ni está habilitado para desarrollar la vida íntima porque está a la vista de todos.
"Ocupar" en derecho implica intención de poseer, que no es el caso, puesto que si no habría que detener al cartero cada vez que pasa sin permiso cuando encuentra la puerta abierta.
Y en todo caso es un espacio común y el titular será la comunidad, no solo este despojo social que probablemente viva de alquiler. Además repito que es un tipo doloso que no encaja con la situación porque es obvio que el policía no tiene intención de dejar ahí el coche a perpetuidad.

No es que te desee el mal como haces tú, es que es cuestión de tiempo que un tonto como tú acabe encontrándose con la horma de su zapato y eso siempre es nvtritivo. Vuelve para más lecciones de derecho, que ya veo que no te cansas de airear tu patanería en cada comentario.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (28 Jul 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> ¿Y qué tipo penal es "desautorizar a la autoridad"? El ciudadano puede ser un flipado y decir sandeces, pero no hay indicio alguno de comisión de delito.
> 
> ¿Que hay que lidiar con mucha gentuza en el oficio de policía? Pues claro, para eso se les paga. También los médicos, los profesores y todo aquel que trabaje de cara al público tiene que lidiar este tipo de situaciones. Si lo que quiere alguien es tratar siempre con gente exquisita, pues que busque otra profesión. Conozco a varios amigos en la policía que estoy seguro que hubiesen salido airosos de esta situación con un poco de mano izquierda y sin despeinarse. Lamentablemente no es el caso del que sale en el vídeo, que si todo lo hace así, pues es un mal profesional.



Ninguno, de ahí que los polis quisieran una Ley Mordaza, pero no contaban con la evolución de los teléfonos.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jul 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Ninguno, de ahí que los polis quisieran una Ley Mordaza, pero no contaban con la evolución de los teléfonos.



Con teléfono o sin teléfono un gilipollas así cae tarde o temprano.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> A ver tontín, dice el 245.2:
> El que *ocupare*, sin autorización debida, un inmueble, vivienda o edificio ajenos que *no constituyan morada, *o se mantuviere en ellos* contra la voluntad de su titular...*
> 
> Por lo tanto ya estamos hablando de que el recinto debe ser susceptible de poder constituir morada, y el TS define morada como "el recinto, generalmente cerrado y techado, en el que el sujeto pasivo y sus parientes próximos, habitan, desarrollan su vida íntima y familiar". Y es un espacio que ni está cerrado ni está habilitado para desarrollar la vida íntima porque está a la vista de todos.
> ...



Te has liado zoquete. No tiene que ser susceptible de ser morada, sino "que no constituyan morada".

Lo que pones es otro delito, allanamiento de morada.

Y así es como son los policías canis en España, amigos, unos imbéciles que no saben ni leer!


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jul 2022)

Para buscar trabajo seguro que no es tan vehemente.


----------



## Panko21 (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Habría que ver a qué régimen se atiene ese espacio concreto, ya que eso suele ser un tema de parkings privados donde al dejar el coche aceptas una normativa interna de la empresa que te vincula civilmente. En este caso estaríamos hablando de un terreno privado abierto al tránsito público, eso suponiendo que realmente sea propiedad privada, ya que solo nos estamos basando en el testimonio de un delincuente de poca monta.
> 
> 
> Te acabo de decir que pueden parar ahí porque la ley no lo prohíbe. ¿No te cansas de ser gilipollas? Dime qué ilegalidad cometen esos policías. En cualquier caso está claro que lo que te molesta no son las ilegalidades porque estás defendiendo a un tío que se graba cometiendo una. Lo que te jode es que no las puedas cometer tú sin que te metan un merecido puro.



No tengo tan claro q la ley les dejé aparcar ahí... Q no esté prohibido no significa que sea legal por otro lado el q graba es un gilipollas que busca bronca pero el policía enano es subnormal por entrar al trapo y ponerse chulo. Se soluciona hablando con el del vídeo y decirle que lo retiran cuando vean hueco o cuando terminen y que tiene la opción de llamar a la policía local para denunciar.


----------



## Kenshiro (28 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Te has liado zoquete. No tiene que ser susceptible de ser morada, sino "que no constituyan morada".
> 
> Lo que pones es otro delito, allanamiento de morada.
> 
> Y así es como son los policías canis en España, amigos, unos imbéciles que no saben ni leer!



Tú no es que te líes, es que directamente no tienes ni puta idea. El derecho penal se aplica como última ratio y la usurpación está contemplada como ilícito administrativo por la 4/15 siempre que no sea delito. Sé de okupas que llegaron a cambiar la cerradura no de un piso, sino de un edificio entero y ni así les pudieron imputar un delito de usurpación (por criterio del juez) y fueron por lo administrativo porque accedieron a abandonarlo a instancias de la policía esa que no sirve para nada. Pero si blacmun dice en burbuja que es usurpación parar (ni siquiera estacionar) un coche oficial en soportales donde se meten a fumar porros hasta los guiris, pues a tomar por culo, ya de paso no pasamos por el forro el derecho procesal y a la horca con ellos.

Mira, tontopolla, yo no me voy inventando la ley sobre la marcha como haces tú, yo estudié derecho penal en la carrera. Un delito es una acción típica, antijurídica, culpable y punible. El tipo de usurpación exige dolo, que se compone de elemento cognitivo (saber que es propiedad privada) y volitivo (aún así querer ocuparla). A partir de ahí se va a tomar por culo tus ansias de que la acción de estos inmaculados agentes sea constitutiva de delito o si quiera una falta del reglamento de la comunidad de vecinos.

Y no te respondo por contraargumentar, porque argumentos das pocos, solo lo hago porque así me obligo a repasar la legislación para que no me la cuelen gilipollas que hablan muy convencidos de lo que dicen y en cuanto me aburras te vas a ir al ignore.



Panko21 dijo:


> No tengo tan claro q la ley les dejé aparcar ahí... Q no esté prohibido no significa que sea legal por otro lado el q graba es un gilipollas que busca bronca pero el policía enano es subnormal por entrar al trapo y ponerse chulo. Se soluciona hablando con el del vídeo y decirle que lo retiran cuando vean hueco o cuando terminen y que tiene la opción de llamar a la policía local para denunciar.



Es legal todo lo que la ley no prohíbe y un policía no puede dejar que le vacile un mierda random por la calle, que para eso representa a la autoridad, porque luego pasa que ven a este tonto que se ha librado por los pelos y ahora la gente tomará ejemplo y más de uno se llevará una desagradable sorpresa. De hecho actúa de maravilla marcándole las distancias.


----------



## Fígaro (28 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Tú no es que te líes, es que directamente no tienes ni puta idea. El derecho penal se aplica como última ratio y la usurpación está contemplada como ilícito administrativo por la 4/15 siempre que no sea delito. Sé de okupas que llegaron a cambiar la cerradura no de un piso, sino de un edificio entero y ni así les pudieron imputar un delito de usurpación (por criterio del juez) y fueron por lo administrativo porque accedieron a abandonarlo a instancias de la policía esa que no sirve para nada. Pero si blacmun dice en burbuja que es usurpación parar (ni siquiera estacionar) un coche oficial en soportales donde se meten a fumar porros hasta los guiris, pues a tomar por culo, ya de paso no pasamos por el forro el derecho procesal y a la horca con ellos.
> 
> Mira, tontopolla, yo no me voy inventando la ley sobre la marcha como haces tú, yo estudié derecho penal en la carrera. Un delito es una acción típica, antijurídica, culpable y punible. El tipo de usurpación exige dolo, que se compone de elemento cognitivo (saber que es propiedad privada) y volitivo (aún así querer ocuparla). A partir de ahí se va a tomar por culo tus ansias de que la acción de estos inmaculados agentes sea constitutiva de delito o si quiera una falta del reglamento de la comunidad de vecinos.
> 
> ...



Vayan saliendo del Hilo.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Tú no es que te líes, es que directamente no tienes ni puta idea. El derecho penal se aplica como última ratio y la usurpación está contemplada como ilícito administrativo por la 4/15 siempre que no sea delito. Sé de okupas que llegaron a cambiar la cerradura no de un piso, sino de un edificio entero y ni así les pudieron imputar un delito de usurpación (por criterio del juez) y fueron por lo administrativo porque accedieron a abandonarlo a instancias de la policía esa que no sirve para nada. Pero si blacmun dice en burbuja que es usurpación parar (ni siquiera estacionar) un coche oficial en soportales donde se meten a fumar porros hasta los guiris, pues a tomar por culo, ya de paso no pasamos por el forro el derecho procesal y a la horca con ellos.
> 
> Mira, tontopolla, yo no me voy inventando la ley sobre la marcha como haces tú, yo estudié derecho penal en la carrera. Un delito es una acción típica, antijurídica, culpable y punible. El tipo de usurpación exige dolo, que se compone de elemento cognitivo (saber que es propiedad privada) y volitivo (aún así querer ocuparla). A partir de ahí se va a tomar por culo tus ansias de que la acción de estos inmaculados agentes sea constitutiva de delito o si quiera una falta del reglamento de la comunidad de vecinos.
> 
> ...



Que sí, que no sabes leer, que ya lo dejaste claro con el artículo 245 del código penal, jajaja!!

Que la policía sabe que es propiedad privada y la ocupa sin permiso, si. Aaaaaay el estudiante de mis cojones, jajaja!!


----------



## Tblls (29 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Es que me estoy repitiendo.
> Que da igual si sabe o no que lo está subiendo a RRSS, que lo relevante es que lo está grabando y esas imágenes se pueden utilizar para la comisión de delitos, por tanto en prevención de los mismos el policía tiene el deber de identificarlo plenamente.
> Si el tío no lleva el DNI encima, que no es el caso pues él mismo reconoce que no lo saca porque piensa que no está obligado (ya hemos visto que sí lo está) no basta solo con el número, porque lo único que puede sacar el agente con eso es una identidad que no puede cotejar si corresponde realmente a la de la persona a la que está filiando.
> Este imbécil ha tenido suerte de toparse con uno que no quería salir tarde o que realmente no sabía la ley, porque si lo llegan a detener, ahora mismo tendría antecedentes penales.



Antecedentes penales por grabar en video? Sabes que es legal ni pone en peligro ningun caso o "misión". Están en acto de servicio y lugar público.
Antecedentes por no identificarse? Se identifica verbalmente ya que en ese momento no está cometiendo ninguna ilegalidad (no hablemos de futuro que esto no es minority report).

Para tener antecedentes tiene que haber un juicio. La policía solo propone.

Lo máximo que podría hacer hecho el policia es llevarlo a identificar a cuartel por listo y avisarle que como haga mal uso del vídeo le denuncia.

Lo que tengo en duda es si el policía podría haberle quitado temporalmente el móvil según L.O. 1/92 de seguridad ciudadana, artículo 19.


----------



## Kenshiro (29 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Que sí, que no sabes leer, que ya lo dejaste claro con el artículo 245 del código penal, jajaja!!
> 
> Que la policía sabe que es propiedad privada y la ocupa sin permiso, si. Aaaaaay el estudiante de mis cojones, jajaja!!



Por supuesto que el 245.2 hace referencia a espacios cerrados que puedan ser morada, primero porque es obvio que tipifica el fenómeno "okupa" y segundo porque si se refiriera a cualquier tipo de inmueble independientemente de su finalidad haría la misma mención que el 245.1 a toda clase de "derecho real inmobiliario". Si fuera como dices habría que meter en la cárcel a cualquier vagabundo que se meta a dormir en un portal o al que se resguarde de la lluvia bajo una cornisa. A mí me respalda la decisión de un juez, tú te agarras a tu interpretación de palurdo traumado con la autoridad por la ausencia de padre durante la infancia. 

Por cierto, aún no se abierto el melón de que cualquier vecino que no se dedique al menudeo estaría encantado de tener un coche patrulla aparcado en frente de su portal para disuadir y mantener alejada a la chusma indeseable. Vete a saber si por eso se mosquea nuestro muyayo.


----------



## Kenshiro (29 Jul 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Antecedentes penales por grabar en video?



NO, por desobediencia.



> Antecedentes por no identificarse? Se identifica verbalmente ya que en ese momento no está cometiendo ninguna ilegalidad



NO se identifica plenamente. El agente pasará ese número de DNI por radio a central y estos lo consultarán en su base de datos, que les arrojará una identidad que será la que facilitarán al agente en la calle. Solo si el identificado le facilita todos los datos que aparecen en el DNI podrá ver que coinciden y asegurarse de que no le ha mentido. Y es que al no decírselo solo se está tirando piedras contra su propio tejado, porque si el número es real el policía averiguará su nombre de todos modos y y si ha mentido ha alegado datos falsos cometiendo otra infracción, pero es que además puede coincidir que dé el DNI de alguien con una orden de detención y acabe detenido por una causa que le es ajena.



> Para tener antecedentes tiene que haber un juicio. La policía solo propone.



Estas chorradillas acaban en sentencias de conformidad casi siempre, pero no dejan de ser antecedentes penales. Como mínimo la policía ya iba a tener las palmitas de sus manos en una base de datos.



> Lo máximo que podría hacer hecho el policia es llevarlo a identificar a cuartel por listo y avisarle que como haga mal uso del vídeo le denuncia.



A mí no me da la impresión de que estuviese por la labor de ir a comisaría durante 6 horas.



> Lo que tengo en duda es si el policía podría haberle quitado temporalmente el móvil según L.O. 1/92 de seguridad ciudadana, artículo 19.



La 1/92 fue derogada por la 4/15.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2022)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> Grande el canario!




El tío ese del video es subnormal profundo que no tiene ni putísima idea de nada.

La policía puede aparcar infringiendo el código de circulación siempre que con ellos no esté causando un peligro grave, lo cual no parece el caso.

Si te encuentras un coche de los maderos aparcado por un sitio que vas a pasar pues es tán fácil como joderte y aguantarte hasta que acaben lo que estén haciendo o si es como este caso que están en un servicio del furgol pues llamar al servicio del cual dependan para avisar o más fácil aún en este caso, acercarte a lo del furgol que está ahí al lado y avisar que lo quiten un momento para que puedas pasar, que lo van a hacer sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (29 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Y tiran puertas abajo por la seguridá colectiva! Ahi veo a tres, mientras dos "guardan" el futbol el tercero que busque un sitio donde aparcar el coche como todo ciudadano. Y si quiere sombra que pague el parking.
> 
> No me canso de repetirlo, hay que unificar todos los cuerpos dejando solo la guardia civil y militarizar el cuerpo todavia mas.




A ver, no es el mismo caso porque aquí si tienen razón. Están de servicio y tienen que aparcar en algún sitio y además por varias razones que no vienen al caso el coche patrulla debe de estar cerca.

Si te estorba por circunstancias pues lo dices y se acercan y lo quitan. Pasa un montón de veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Tblls (29 Jul 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> NO, por desobediencia.
> 
> 
> NO se identifica plenamente. El agente pasará ese número de DNI por radio a central y estos lo consultarán en su base de datos, que les arrojará una identidad que será la que facilitarán al agente en la calle. Solo si el identificado le facilita todos los datos que aparecen en el DNI podrá ver que coinciden y asegurarse de que no le ha mentido. Y es que al no decírselo solo se está tirando piedras contra su propio tejado, porque si el número es real el policía averiguará su nombre de todos modos y y si ha mentido ha alegado datos falsos cometiendo otra infracción, pero es que además puede coincidir que dé el DNI de alguien con una orden de detención y acabe detenido por una causa que le es ajena.
> ...



Desobediencia por no enseñar el dni sin cometer delito ni infracción? Suerte en el juicio. Ojo con las prevaricaciones que entrando a casas sin justificación también les pasó factura. Le estamos dando demasiadas vueltas al DNI. 
Tan fácil lo tenía el policía de llevártelo comisaría y si se resiste entonces sí que tienes motivo de sobra para detenerlo y una desobediencia con motivo. Recuerda que para que exista desobediencia tiene que cumplir los siguientes puntos:

-Ha de existir una orden directa y terminante.
-*Esa obligación ha debido ser dictada conforme a la legalidad*.
-La orden que hubiera sido desobedecida tenía que ser conocida por el particular.
-*Se necesita una negativa expresa a cumplir dicha obligación
*
Por cierto ojo con los móviles:
Condenado un policía local al quitar un móvil por la fuerza

Gracias por explicarme y así aprender.

Por cierto máximo respeto hacia tu avatar y la estrella del puño del Norte. Brvtal


----------

